# clichés in movies you don't like



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)

If you have seen a lot of films, you will know many examples you can share here. This can be from any movie genre, about any overused concept or element you find irritating.


----------



## Punji (Apr 13, 2021)

Villain murders his own henchmen because he is _evil_.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 13, 2021)

When women are sidelined and are the "token chick" and have no female friends and no purpose other than being a love interest for the hero.

The Bechdel test is worth noting.









						Bechdel test - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




_The Bechdel test, also known as the Bechdel–Wallace test, is a measure of the representation of women in fiction. It asks whether a work features at least two women who talk to each other about something other than a man. The requirement that the two women must be named is sometimes added._


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 13, 2021)

Being stupid.
Honestly, in most any genre (barring comedies) it feels like such pandering to people's need to be smarter than the characters they're watching. While I, too, enjoy figuring things out on my own before the characters, having a character (or dare I say a whole cast of characters) that's intelligent and aware of whatever the situation is makes for a more intense, immersive, and enjoyable ride.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

anything not inherently part of our currently understood world is potentially dangerous.

yeah well humans are an invasive species across 99.99% of the planet you giant hypocrites.


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 13, 2021)

Person #1 is holding person #2 at gunpoint. Person #1 makes a demand of person #2. Person #2 does not comply.  Person #1 cocks the gun and repeats the demand.  I scream at the screen. "You idiot! You were pointing an uncocked gun? That's a good way to get your butt beat!"  This especially applies if person #1 is using a single action semiautomatic.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 13, 2021)

Modern weaponry being completely ineffective against aliens, only for them to be defeated by something  mundane that was in plain sight all this time.
Underpowered guns — seriously, there are a lot of movies that would’ve been over a lot quicker if the firearms had been realistic. People tend to underestimate just how much it hurts to get shot. 
Tokenism — you can easily tell the difference between sincere attempts at representation and inclusivity just for the sake of good brownie points or as a shield from criticism.
And my personal least favourite...when a woman gets abducted by the protagonist and ends up becoming his love interest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2021)

Romance in action movies. Michael Bay, I am looking at you, bro.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Modern weaponry being completely ineffective against aliens, only for them to be defeated by something  mundane that was in plain sight all this time.
> Underpowered guns — seriously, there are a lot of movies that would’ve been over a lot quicker if the firearms had been realistic. People tend to underestimate just how much it hurts to get shot.
> Tokenism — you can easily tell the difference between sincere attempts at representation and inclusivity just for the sake of good brownie points or as a shield from criticism.
> And my personal least favourite...when a woman gets abducted by the protagonist and ends up becoming his love interest.


- in war of the worlds it's the viruses we have evolved to be immune to that kill the invaders.
this is the only viable example where something mundane killing an alien threat is better than technology.
the reasoning why i think this is because the developed world keeps getting killed by foreign viruses when they invade foreign countries.
this happens despite the fact that the dangers of foreign virus have been known during hundreds of these events yet they do it anyway without protection.
suffice to say an alien civilisation probably falls fowl to this same apathy given longevity in prosperity.
it's not what you'd call a very human mistake to make like some would.
it's simply that carelessness is a natural byproduct of success and this is universal among all species regardless of the world they orignate on.
yep, i read the book.

- underpowered guns when it's not the protagonist, overpowered guns when it is.
even when it's the exact same gun.

- hmm. like hundreds of black people in a supposedly historically accurate movie about medieval england and then all white people during the wars in europe.
which is offensive? both! neither of those things are accurate.

- literally hades is the only guy to pull off a kidnapping that results in a successful relationship in any classic literature.
the girl swooning over the kidnapper is VERY VERY much a Victorian thing.
you know, that time when shotgun marriages were invented.
yeesh.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

Russia as the baddies. Seriously, it gets old. 
*
China is the real enemy.*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)

The husband/father is always dumb, sluggish, unaware of the danger, careless, and makes dangerous but laughable mistakes that his flawless and brilliant wife has to fix and save the day.


----------



## Punji (Apr 13, 2021)

Off-screen conflict resolution.

If the solution to a problem wasn't interesting enough to show the audience, it wasn't an interesting problem.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)

Every supernatural horror movie where the films climax involves the whole damn house shaking, floors cracking, and objects and pieces of the house flying everywhere, then some spell or words are chanted, and then the angry spirit just goes away, causing everything to instantly stop and return to normal.


----------



## Troj (Apr 13, 2021)

I hate the "liar revealed" trope, any needlessly-big misunderstanding that could be fixed with just a simple goddamn conversation, and how the mob that attacked or bullied the protagonist is never held accountable for their behavior.


----------



## sausy1 (Apr 13, 2021)

P o l i t i c a l
S o a p
B o x i n g

Okay, this isn't a big cliche, but it grinds my gears.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 14, 2021)

I also agree on the needless romance. If people are fighting and there is no interaction between them until the end of it all, why the frick would I care if they were in love? Some movies were actually pretty good before it switched genres like that. 

Anything that was clearly recorded from a phone or handcam. I like older movies because footage was FUCKING STABLE. But I suppose that's more of a vent than a cliche.

'Documentaries' and 'reenactments' where people were sent to camps and are basically slaves/test subjects, but at NO POINT do they lose access to makeup or even smear it when they sob in fear.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

we can't write a hero with decent morals so let's make every other character an absolute piece of #


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 16, 2021)

Person who doesn't want kids/doesn't like kids, doesn't relate to kids. . .suddenly has a situation foisted on them where they're stuck caring for kid(s) and at the end of the movie they have a kid of their own, or they've adopted a kid, or something like that.  I especially hate it when they do this with women characters. . .they write a career-oriented woman as being really "shallow" and "selfish" and unlikable because she doesn't want to have kids, then she falls in love with the "right man" who shows her the "error" of her ways and she changes her mind and becomes a baby factory for him.  Ugh.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 16, 2021)

As someone who once did Media and now can easily see a lot of things, there are tons of cliches...

"Guy continues to pursue and deadass harass and stalk a woman and she suddenly loves him by end of movie" - So I may not be a girl, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I'm pretty sure girls DO NOT like being harassed and stalked because you want them to love you and you expect after the 100th time, yet even after the 1st they'll change their mind.

"Gay person must constantly remind people they're gay." - This is prob just a new thing since homosexuality is just being more accepted in media, but can the gay characters please not mention they're gay... FOR FIVE MINUTES! Or heck, not be overly flamboyant? Like yes there are those kind of people, but not everyone is.

"Person with years of experience is somehow incompitent at face of protaginist, whiles protaginist who had little to no experience nor even anything compable to the other is somehow 'just better'" - This can just be anything. Guy with 20+ years of experience fighting is outmatched by someone who never fought in their life, or even had gotten their ass many times. You can make this worse and trigger gun enthusiasts by making them do something like randomly cocking the gun to look badass even though it doesn't work like that.

"Can't stand up for 2 minutes whiles getting chased by killer!" - Apparently when you're being chased by a serial killer say Ghost Face, people can't seem to stand up for mere seconds to actually make distance. This is why I love the Scary Movie series that purposely takes the piss out of this kind of stuff. (I'd advice anyone who HATES horror cliches to watch it because it really does take the mick out of 'em and it's amazing.)

"Love at first sight" - This is basically where Male protaganist sees Female character and has one of those Pepe Booba moments. This basically majority of the times leads to the thing where girl ends up loving the guy, often via the first cliche I've mentioned. This also causes some AWFUL scenes that I'll mention next.

"Awkward love confessions" - I don't know how to describe it, but it's basically those scenes where Guy and Girl are talking and well, it's clear either they love each other, or one loves the other and it just has this very awkward moment to it where the guy cannot get a single word out. Maybe it's just me, but I find myself skipping these moments and cringing whiles watching said film/episode on netflix. I know not everyone is the cliche "chad" who can instantly ask out the girl, but we don't need a 10 minute scene of a guy trying to say "I have feelings for you", this is also those scenes where you KNOW something happens immediately after to interupt it, and often when skipping it, yeah I miss an potentially good surprise coz bad scene.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 16, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> Russia as the baddies. Seriously, it gets old.
> 
> *China is the real enemy.*


 ftfy


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 16, 2021)

When two people in a movie are having a conversation, usually one of the two will at some point turn around and face away from the other, usually staring out a window, at a wall, or pretty much anything while they continue talking to this person.






No one I've ever talked to did this in real life, and I'd feel incredibly awkward if it ever happened.


----------



## Kumali (Apr 16, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> And my personal least favourite...when a woman gets abducted by the protagonist and ends up becoming his love interest.





Jackpot Raccuki said:


> "Guy continues to pursue and deadass harass and stalk a woman and she suddenly loves him by end of movie" - So I may not be a girl, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I'm pretty sure girls DO NOT like being harassed and stalked because you want them to love you and you expect after the 100th time, yet even after the 1st they'll change their mind.



Looking at you, Pedro Almodovar. ("Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!", one of the few films I've ever walked out on because I was so disgusted with nonconsensual abduction and bondage being depicted as "cute.")

One thing that bugs me in films is when a character is depicted playing a musical instrument and it's obvious the actor isn't really playing it. Fine, it's understandable if the actor doesn't play the instrument his/her character does, but at least do something to conceal that fact: don't show the actor's hands, cut to closeups of someone else's hands actually playing, or whatever.

In fairness, it's gotten better in recent decades: Forest Whitaker actually learned Charlie Parker's sax fingerings for Bird (no small accomplishment!), Geoffrey Rush did his own hand doubling for Shine, being a serious classical pianist himself, and Johnny Depp is a decent guitarist and was really playing in Chocolat. But one of the more egregious examples is the famous "Dueling Banjos" scene from Deliverance - Ronny Cox was playing the guitar correctly onscreen, although it's Steve Mandel on the soundtrack, but the kid "playing" the banjo wasn't doing ANYTHING THE LEAST BIT LIKE what Eric Weissberg was doing on the soundtrack.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Looking at you, Pedro Almodovar. ("Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!", one of the few films I've ever walked out on because I was so disgusted with nonconsensual abduction and bondage being depicted as "cute.")
> 
> One thing that bugs me in films is when a character is depicted playing a musical instrument and it's obvious the actor isn't really playing it. Fine, it's understandable if the actor doesn't play the instrument his/her character does, but at least do something to conceal that fact: don't show the actor's hands, cut to closeups of someone else's hands actually playing, or whatever.
> 
> In fairness, it's gotten better in recent decades: Forest Whitaker actually learned Charlie Parker's sax fingerings for Bird (no small accomplishment!), Geoffrey Rush did his own hand doubling for Shine, being a serious classical pianist himself, and Johnny Depp is a decent guitarist and was really playing in Chocolat. But one of the more egregious examples is the famous "Dueling Banjos" scene from Deliverance - Ronny Cox was playing the guitar correctly onscreen, although it's Steve Mandel on the soundtrack, but the kid "playing" the banjo wasn't doing ANYTHING THE LEAST BIT LIKE what Eric Weissberg was doing on the soundtrack.


Characters that are supposed to be artists but the actor just sorta fake sketches over a part that's already done.

Or painting with a dry brush.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 16, 2021)

Punji said:


> Villain murders his own henchmen because he is _evil_.



I mean, they could be sociopaths or have a good reason.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 16, 2021)

Humans are always inferior to "alien race that shows up", unless they're the bad guys. At least Starship Troopers showed humanity kicking ass, (and bugs are also pretty much needing to be exterminated.)


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 16, 2021)

- If there are reptilian aliens/animals they are always evil or the "bad guys", whereas any mammalian aliens/animals always end up being the good guys (why all the hate for scalies?) 
- In so many modern action movies they will have a very small woman fighting a massive man hand to hand and winning without difficulty. While I have no problem with a woman winning a fight there is no way you can punch out/ throw around someone who is close to double your weight. If you want the woman to win, give her a knife or gun or the element of surprise.
- A gun standoff basically never makes sense, if you are both pointing guns at each other just pull the trigger first and win, their reaction time is much slower than the speed of a bullet.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 16, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> - If there are reptilian aliens/animals they are always evil or the "bad guys", whereas any mammalian aliens/animals always end up being the good guys (why all the hate for scalies?)
> - In so many modern action movies they will have a very small woman fighting a massive man hand to hand and winning without difficulty. While I have no problem with a woman winning a fight there is no way you can punch out/ throw around someone who is close to double your weight. If you want the woman to win, give her a knife or gun or the element of surprise.
> - A gun standoff basically never makes sense, if you are both pointing guns at each other just pull the trigger first and win, their reaction time is much slower than the speed of a bullet.



-Alligators and a lot of reptiles that are larger are more aggressive. 

-MUH FEMNIZSMZ Ironically in WW2 giving a lady a rifle was your best idea, worked great for the Soviets with their snipers.

-This cliché goes way deep, like it's in anime and even in old Westerns.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Humans are always inferior to "alien race that shows up", unless they're the bad guys. At least Starship Troopers showed humanity kicking ass, (and bugs are also pretty much needing to be exterminated.)


For real though, I'm tired of most fictional alien species being automatically god-like in comparison to us! Where are the movies where _we're _god-like in comparison to _them?_ It could make for such an interesting story...


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> - If there are reptilian aliens/animals they are always evil or the "bad guys", whereas any mammalian aliens/animals always end up being the good guys (why all the hate for scalies?)
> - In so many modern action movies they will have a very small woman fighting a massive man hand to hand and winning without difficulty. While I have no problem with a woman winning a fight there is no way you can punch out/ throw around someone who is close to double your weight. If you want the woman to win, give her a knife or gun or the element of surprise.
> - A gun standoff basically never makes sense, if you are both pointing guns at each other just pull the trigger first and win, their reaction time is much slower than the speed of a bullet.


To answer your first question, we as mammals have an instinctual bias against animals that seem unfamiliar to us, and also, reptiles have been commonly represented as antagonists as long as storytelling has existed. 

As for the second point, I agree completely! A lot of films interpret the 'strong female character' as an emotionless husk who beats down literally anyone she meets, which is honestly really infuriating. I would much rather see a character with a well-defined personality than "_stereotypical action hero, except with *boobs* this time! "_

I love cowboy films as much as the next guy, but yeah — guns never work properly in movies.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 16, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Humans are always inferior to "alien race that shows up", unless they're the bad guys. At least Starship Troopers showed humanity kicking ass, (and bugs are also pretty much needing to be exterminated.)


Well in their defense, they did show up to our planet not the other way around... Though of course that is only better technology. 



JuniperW said:


> To answer your first question, we as mammals have an instinctual bias against animals that seem unfamiliar to us, and also, reptiles have been commonly represented as antagonists as long as storytelling has existed.


I totally agree on that is the reason that it is done, it just is silly that we keep doing this just because humans are speciesist against reptiles. 

- And what about in any apocalypse movie the protagonist is soo slow on realizing that things are going wrong, is totally unprepared, has a family member with a disability, almost never has a firearm despite living in the USA, and then somehow manages to bumble his way into a safe facility that allows him survive.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 16, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> Well in their defense, they did show up to our planet not the other way around... Though of course that is only better technology.
> 
> 
> I totally agree on that is the reason that it is done, it just is silly that we keep doing this just because humans are speciesist against reptiles.
> ...



Yeah, but here's the thing. IRL kinetic guns would still go ouch. Forcefields are not really possible IR. Humanity would still kick a lot of ass.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 16, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> For real though, I'm tired of most fictional alien species being automatically god-like in comparison to us! Where are the movies where _we're _god-like in comparison to _them?_ It could make for such an interesting story...



Eh, Warhammer has us at pretty much that level. (At least we always win with high casualties), there is also Star Wars where the Empire basically has one core world like Earth. Plus, there is Avatar where we basically outgun the aliens.


----------



## Speratic (Apr 16, 2021)

LET WOMEN IN MOVIES WEAR GLASSES!!!!! I know more people than not who wear them, but it's only used to show a woman as nerdy and plain and an outcast. But lo and behold! Take them off and she's ***_beautiful*** _and all the boys want her now. Heck, let them still have cute makeovers at least. But for the love of god don't force us to have 20/20 vision just to be given respect.


----------



## puffypawbs (Apr 16, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Modern weaponry being completely ineffective against aliens, only for them to be defeated by something  mundane that was in plain sight all this time.
> Underpowered guns — seriously, there are a lot of movies that would’ve been over a lot quicker if the firearms had been realistic. People tend to underestimate just how much it hurts to get shot.
> Tokenism — you can easily tell the difference between sincere attempts at representation and inclusivity just for the sake of good brownie points or as a shield from criticism.
> And my personal least favourite...when a woman gets abducted by the protagonist and ends up becoming his love interest.


(sorry i deleted my reply last time, i messed up the formatting and included my reply within your quote.. lol) 

but anyways I came here to say tokenism as well. and I see you're a writer!


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

puffypawbs said:


> and I see you're a writer!


Yup! And how about you? What do you make?


----------



## puffypawbs (Apr 16, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Yup! And how about you? What do you make?


well, if i'm being honest, i make looooong lists of story and character ideas but never actually getting around to writing a story before i've found a plothole that i can't imagine how to write myself out of XD but i'll always be lost in some fictional world, don't worry about that


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

puffypawbs said:


> well, if i'm being honest, i make looooong lists of story and character ideas but never actually getting around to writing a story before i've found a plothole that i can't imagine how to write myself out of XD but i'll always be lost in some fictional world, don't worry about that


Happens a lot of the time with me...being productive is _hard..._


----------



## puffypawbs (Apr 16, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Happens a lot of the time with me...being productive is _hard..._


yes! you get it lol, it's like i'd call myself a writer but without doing any actual writing °w°


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 16, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Looking at you, Pedro Almodovar. ("Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!", one of the few films I've ever walked out on because I was so disgusted with nonconsensual abduction and bondage being depicted as "cute.")
> 
> One thing that bugs me in films is when a character is depicted playing a musical instrument and it's obvious the actor isn't really playing it. Fine, it's understandable if the actor doesn't play the instrument his/her character does, but at least do something to conceal that fact: don't show the actor's hands, cut to closeups of someone else's hands actually playing, or whatever.
> 
> In fairness, it's gotten better in recent decades: Forest Whitaker actually learned Charlie Parker's sax fingerings for Bird (no small accomplishment!), Geoffrey Rush did his own hand doubling for Shine, being a serious classical pianist himself, and Johnny Depp is a decent guitarist and was really playing in Chocolat. But one of the more egregious examples is the famous "Dueling Banjos" scene from Deliverance - Ronny Cox was playing the guitar correctly onscreen, although it's Steve Mandel on the soundtrack, but the kid "playing" the banjo wasn't doing ANYTHING THE LEAST BIT LIKE what Eric Weissberg was doing on the soundtrack.


Same goes for characters who are supposed to be these amazing horsemen, but the actors can't ride worth a crap.

And, when the sound guy has horses whinnying and making random noises every time it shows horses on screen, especially if a horse opens it mouth.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 16, 2021)

Crossovers just for the sake of crossovers.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2021)

As a mechanic, the lack of attention to simple technical details can really grind my gears.

When a car engine stalls for no apparent reason, they use the same canned clunking engine sound every single time. Please come up with something new.

In a critical moment, one flat tire suddenly makes a car completely undrivable.  I've driven cars with four flat tires. Keep driving, or come up with a better mechanical failure. Bad writing. No technical editing.

Every car oversteers like crazy going fast around turns, but you never see them understeer, nor do you see them actually take a properly fast turn with a clean line. Overacting stunt drivers. Bad directing. 

Car taking off at a leisurely pace squeals tires.

Car driving normal speed around a turn squeals tires. 

Car taking off/turning on a dirt road squeals tires.

Canned engine sound effects do not match vehicle shown, or the manner in which it is being driven.

Column shifter is clearly in "Park" during interior shot of driving scene.

Speedometer reading zero, or nothing close to speed of driving scene.

Interior shot is of a different vehicle than exterior shot.

.
.
.

Maybe this is getting away from clichés, and getting more into lazy/shitty editing. But I could go on for days.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 17, 2021)

Romanticizing/focusing on self-destructive characters. Hate it. It's one thing to inspire someone out of that state, it's another thing to promote the lifestyle.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Romanticizing/focusing on self-destructive characters. Hate it. It's one thing to inspire someone out of that state, it's another thing to promote the lifestyle.



That's the "woobie destroyer of worlds" thing, and this is one reason I fucking hated Scourge and Fiona's story arc, they're just going to end up in an abusive relationship.


----------



## Kumali (Apr 17, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Column shifter is clearly in "Park" during interior shot of driving scene.



Oh Jesus, seriously? Even *I* would notice that.


----------



## Kumali (Apr 17, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Same goes for characters who are supposed to be these amazing horsemen, but the actors can't ride worth a crap.



Right. If the character engages in any kind of skilled activity, especially if it's an integral part of the plot, either give the actor a bit of training in it beforehand, at least enough to be semi-convincing with enough creative editing, or just don't show it.

I love stories about actors who seriously learn to do stuff for their roles. Joseph Gordon-Levitt learned to walk on a high wire for his role as Philippe Petit in The Walk (and was trained by Petit himself), and Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom took fencing lessons together for the first Pirates of the Caribbean, from the same fencing master who trained Errol Flynn for Robin Hood.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

there's literally no way to win but now they have a chicken mc.muffin they found 5 minutes ago that makes them win instantly


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

The German guy being the villain for absolutely no reason.

If it's set in the war or around that time then that's fine because they were the cross then but when the game is set in modern day or the future then it's kinda offensive.

The Germans have come a long way since the war and nowadays they're all about equal rights so it's very disrespectful.


----------



## Baalf (May 15, 2021)

One cliche I'm really starting to not like is in animated movies. There seems to be two types of animated movies.

Type A: these kind of movies have a unique and Charming roster of protagonist characters that light up the screen, but the movie itself is a lowbrow comedy aimed at children with a weak story and possibly lots of toilet humor. If the cast of your movie is made up mostly or entirely of non-human characters, chances are the movie is going to be garbage.

Type B: these kind of movies have a pretty well-written story with some well written characters. It feels like there was thought put into the story and what not. Unfortunately, the characters are bland humans that I'm never going to care about except for the one token non-human character that usually isn't even interesting either. (Spiderman Into The Spiderverse, Soul, Mitchell VS The Machines, etc.) Maybe these movies are good, but I will never be interested in them.


My problem is that this is only really a recent problem. It used to be that having a cast of interesting non-human characters was not an indication of whether the movie was good or not. A movie could still be pretty good and competent if it had a diverse and unique roster of characters. What is going on now, and why is it so hard for people to create an animated movie anymore that has both a unique cast of characters and a well-constructed movie?


----------



## Baalf (May 15, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> - If there are reptilian aliens/animals they are always evil or the "bad guys", whereas any mammalian aliens/animals always end up being the good guys (why all the hate for scalies?)



Honestly, in most media, unless your aliens look almost completely human, they are inevitably going to be villains regardless of what animal, creature or fictional entity that they look like. It's not a movie, but the Star Ocean franchise is awful at this. That franchise in general just reeks of wasted potential.

I know it gets a lot of flak, but I actually do happen to like the movie Avatar because, for once, the aliens are not the bad guys. That being said, even in that movie, the aliens (or to be technical, the citizens of Pandora) still look vaguely human, which makes them feel a little less interesting. Battle for Terra had a similar premise to Avatar where it was another Alien Invasion role reversal, and there are things I liked about that movie more, including the fact that the aliens were more inhuman. Of course, Battle for Terra was completely CGI while Avatar also used actors and make up effects.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2021)

-"Prey good, predators bad, except for humans, which are somehow good again because they prey on ebil predadurrz!"
-If it contains fuel, it can and will explode if damaged.
-Guns that never have to be reloaded.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2021)

In power rangers, everything that gets hit makes sparks. Even things made out of wood.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -"Prey good, predators bad, except for humans, which are somehow good again because they prey on ebil predadurrz!"
> -If it contains fuel, it can and will explode if damaged.
> -Guns that never have to be reloaded.


lets not forget people who seemingly have infinite bullets despite the fact they only have the magazine currently in the gun and no spares.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> In power rangers, everything that gets hit makes sparks. Even things made out of wood.


Tokusatsu is bad in general.

-Skunk spray being treated as a fart
-Turtles with removable shells


----------



## Xitheon (May 15, 2021)

The dog always survives (or dies heroically and everyone lapses into grief) but nobody cares about the cat.

Cats being the villains (or pets of the villain) pisses me off. I love dogs, but cats are precious babies who deserve love too.


----------



## Foxridley (May 24, 2021)

The "Disney death" where, at the end of the movie, a character (usually the main character) appears to be dead, but is perfectly fine 30 seconds later. Or alternatively the  character is killed, but is quickly and easily resurrected. Other characters gather to mourn, and suddenly "I'm so happy you're alive!" Made worse if the events that led to this "death" were somehow through the fault of another character. Bonus points if there is an emotional response from the normally gruff character to show that they really do care.
It's a cheap way to milk emotions, especially regret, out of the other characters without having to deal with any real consequences. It also cheapens any heroic sacrifice. It's particularly annoying when it's done in a prequel or midquel when you know the person who "dies" is alive and well later.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 24, 2021)

"My StEpMoTHer/fAtHeR iS sOoO mEaN!!!"


----------



## Baalf (May 25, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> The "Disney death" where, at the end of the movie, a character (usually the main character) appears to be dead, but is perfectly fine 30 seconds later. Or alternatively the  character is killed, but is quickly and easily resurrected. Other characters gather to mourn, and suddenly "I'm so happy you're alive!" Made worse if the events that led to this "death" were somehow through the fault of another character. Bonus points if there is an emotional response from the normally gruff character to show that they really do care.
> It's a cheap way to milk emotions, especially regret, out of the other characters without having to deal with any real consequences. It also cheapens any heroic sacrifice. It's particularly annoying when it's done in a prequel or midquel when you know the person who "dies" is alive and well later.


This is one thing I have to give credit to 



Spoiler: ...



Battle for Terra for. The main hero blows up a gas-spewing machine, has to escape the explosion, but isn't fast enough, and gets blown up. No "hey, I made it out alive" or any of that BS, he is absolutely 100% dearly and sincerely dead. They even erect a statue to commemorate his brave sacrifice.


----------



## Foxridley (May 25, 2021)

Baalf said:


> This is one thing I have to give credit to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically it. If you want to kill off your main character, actually commit to it.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 25, 2021)

Troj said:


> I hate the "liar revealed" trope, any needlessly-big misunderstanding that could be fixed with just a simple goddamn conversation, and how the mob that attacked or bullied the protagonist is never held accountable for their behavior.


Lmao took the words out of my mouth. I think this and the “it’s near the halfway point of the movie- the protagonists HAVE to split up” trope go hand in hand.


----------



## Starbeak (May 25, 2021)

I know it is a staple and many would disagree. In animated movies, a lot of the times, everyone spontaneously sings with nobody on any instruments yet they sing as if there were instruments accompany them. I tend to sigh and just play on my phone until they finished their singing.

On the flipside, when you see 3 people grab a drum, guitar and a mic and start singing, I don't mind that.

It is when they musical theater style perform with "ghost" instruments playing (you can't see them) and the characters start spontaneously singing is when it becomes something I am not super into.

Also where villain and hero start doing a final musical number for some reason is something that ruins the flow of the film imo.

I think I know what animated shows are telling you when they do this trope... That is a play of fiction but it is not really my thing. 

Also to not nit pick on this one trope: Here is another...

Super Cheesy One-Liners. 

The 80s did that a lot in movies almost to a point to where I can not re-watch them. It is fine if it thrown in every once in a while or in an unironic manner, but when it is not supposed to be a comedy film, then these just do not make sense.

IDK this is just my preference and it is fine if nobody agrees, but this fits in with the OP. (=

Sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 25, 2021)

Movies that begin with "Based on a true story" When it's probably 10% accurate to the event that took place at best.

It just seems like they want more hype and interest I suppose,  and they can't use the actual names and locations of the people of the event, but some of these movies go way out there in terms of plot related to what actually happened.


----------



## Kumali (May 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Movies that begin with "Based on a true story" When it's probably 10% accurate to the event that took place at best.
> 
> It just seems like they want more hype and interest I suppose,  and they can't use the actual names and locations of the people of the event, but some of these movies go way out there in terms of plot related to what actually happened.



IMO one of the most brilliantly subversive moments in a film was at the very beginning of the Coen Brothers' Fargo, when a title on the screen said "Based on a true story."

In an interview some time later, the Coens gleefully admitted that that was a flat-out lie. The film wasn't based on a true story at all; they'd made up the whole thing.

What makes it so subversive is that once you know that, you'll always question what a film tells you as a statement of fact.


----------



## Foxridley (May 27, 2021)

Starbeak said:


> I know it is a staple and many would disagree. In animated movies, a lot of the times, everyone spontaneously sings with nobody on any instruments yet they sing as if there were instruments accompany them. I tend to sigh and just play on my phone until they finished their singing.
> 
> On the flipside, when you see 3 people grab a drum, guitar and a mic and start singing, I don't mind that.
> 
> ...


Now you gave me a fun idea: a musical where the songs are all a cappella.


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 28, 2021)

Girls with big boobs 
guys with six packs
Artificial hollywood perfection
Immortality (stunts)


----------



## Kumali (May 28, 2021)

Another thing that bugs me is when a character is bound and gagged, and they're struggling and all dramatically helpless, but they're tied up and/or gagged in a way that you could _easily_ slip right out of.

In particular, a gag consisting of a single strip of duct tape across the mouth. I see this all the time and I think come on, have you ever actually tried this? Is the gagged actor/actress making any attempt at all? Human jaw muscles are quite strong, and if all you have across your mouth is one strip of duct tape, all it takes is one downward thrust of the jaw and you can speak or cry out unimpeded with the tape flapping from your upper lip.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

Villains who cannot shoot for crap, just because they're bad guys doesn't mean they haven't had proper training. Especially when they're actual military personnel or trained mercenaries.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Villains who cannot shoot for crap, just because they're bad guys doesn't mean they haven't had proper training. Especially when they're actual military personnel or trained mercenaries.


Avatar is a perfect example of this. Sure it's good that navii fought back the human colonizers, but there were so many stupid scenes where none of them should have survived but did anyway, like charging a full firing line of automatic weapons and somehow getting past.

To add, also those scenes where one guy is fighting off hordes of enemies but killing them one by one, instead of being immediately overrun.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Avatar is a perfect example of this. Sure it's good that navii fought back the human colonizers, but there were so many stupid scenes where none of them should have survived but did anyway, like charging a full firing line of automatic weapons and somehow getting past.
> 
> To add, also those scenes where one guy is fighting off hordes of enemies but killing them one by one, instead of being immediately overrun.



Yeah, you'd think planetary space marines, (human ones) who have had military training with guns would be able to hit tall blue aliens charging at them with fully automatic weaponry. Considering a normal civilian can shoot someone with the proper training much smaller and less noticeable than that. 

It's called the "Imperial Marksmanship Academy", because of old Star Wars stormtroopers, but the thing is A) the heroes back then had plot armor, b) supposedly the troopers helmets make it hard to aim down their sights with blasters. Even though the second is just stupid because clone troopers can aim with their helmets on.

Charges IRL are a bad way to get mowed down, take it from a guy who's entire armies on Warhammer TTS revolve around charging at my opponents battle line, and I have all the debuffs and blessings of Chaos armies and still I have had my men chewed up. 

But yeah, it's mostly because we can never have the good guys wounded unless it's a dramatic moment, meanwhile supposedly well trained soldiers on the bad guys side die because they're "mooks". Even when they're way more prepared logically.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2021)

-Slobbering idiot has supernatural powers, or special insight into the world that nobody else can figure out.

Indian music/instrumentation used for Middle Eastern/desert settings, because apparently everything between Europe and China is one big sandpit.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -Slobbering idiot has supernatural powers, or special insight into the world that nobody else can figure out.
> 
> Indian music/instrumentation used for desert settings, because apparently everything between Europe and China is one big sandpit.



Hey, Scylla has supernatural powers.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 28, 2021)

Superheroes being exclusively dedicated to exactly one woman (and the woman is almost always a 5 or 6 at best).

Any world-level superhero (or even a city-level hero like Spider Man) would realistically never commit themselves exclusively to an average woman for the entirety of their lives. Because of the godlike power at their disposal and the huge measures of social power that would naturally go along with such power, they'd have their pick of the world's entire adult female population. They'd be swimming in an endless sea of prime Halle Berries, Marilyn Monroes, or Beyonces.

Pick any powerful man from history and there is an exceedingly high chance that he had multiple wives going at once or had one or several mistresses on the side if he was strictly "monogamous".

I understand he's supposed to be an icon of heroism and angelic morality for humans to derive inspiration from, but Superman turbo-simping for Lois Lane makes no sense.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Superheroes being exclusively dedicated to exactly one woman (and the woman is almost always a 5 or 6 at best).
> 
> Any world-level superhero (or even a city-level hero like Spider Man) would realistically never commit themselves exclusively to an average woman for the entirety of their lives. Because of the godlike power at their disposal and the huge measures of social power that would naturally go along with such power, they'd have their pick of the world's entire adult female population. They'd be swimming in an endless sea of prime Halle Berries, Marilyn Monroes, or Beyonces.
> 
> ...



You forget one thing, Superman grew up in humble origins on a farm. It's in his upbringing to be humble. He's not Bruce Wayne born into a life of luxury and prestige.


----------



## Bababooey (May 28, 2021)

Someone tripping while running away from a killer, and instead of getting up and continuing to run, they just lay there and scream.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

Puny human weaponry! We've never came to a planet and not had a kinetic round shot into our xenon skulls ever!

No matter how high tech your shields are, kinetic rounds would go through even in the Warhammer universe with enough firepower, the fact aliens just automatically cannot be gunned down when they're not wearing armor without plot is silly. Physics would dictate that we could still shoot and kill whoever we shot at IRL. Even the UNSC in Halo favors kinetic rounds over energy ones, because more than likely in our universe aliens would have to rely on kinetic firepower as well.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> The dog always survives (or dies heroically and everyone lapses into grief) but nobody cares about the cat.
> 
> Cats being the villains (or pets of the villain) pisses me off. I love dogs, but cats are precious babies who deserve love too.



A stray cat bit my brother's leg. Some truth in television. Cats for the most part are predatorial animals that are "selfish".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2021)

Spandex heroes being more concerned with the *spectacle* of heroism than lasting positive change. The juvenile sentiment "If you kill the villains, you'll be just like them" speaks to this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Spandex heroes being more concerned with the *spectacle* of heroism than lasting positive change. The juvenile sentiment "If you kill the villains, you'll be just like them" speaks to this.



Yeah, that is one reason I made my character Cyrus the son of my villainess. He understands why people are evil as he has an evil brother and he realizes that it's more about doing what's right than looking flashy.


----------



## Baalf (May 29, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Spandex heroes being more concerned with the *spectacle* of heroism than lasting positive change. The juvenile sentiment "If you kill the villains, you'll be just like them" speaks to this.


I really hate this cliche, especially when the heroes only reason is "it's wrong to kill a human."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Baalf said:


> I really hate this cliche, especially when the heroes only reason is "it's wrong to kill a human."



Yet they also would give the concussions, tendinitis, cause them to go blind, deaf, ect ect. But oh no they won't kill them. 

I'm looking at you Batman.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

Using people around the age of 25 to play the role of a 16 year old.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

I know this goes across a lot of media and I'm guilty of liking a lot of games and movies with this, but the "magical green rocks" Kryptonite, Tiberium, vibranium. Any sort of supernatural element that is the deus ex machina of the story. Why do I hate it? Because it's always the thing the villain has more of and they use it as a weapon. Heck, even the Chaos Emeralds are this. That one super metaloid that everyone and their grandmother is after and it can be the only element that can be the weakness to a super powered character, like Superman or a mutant  from Marvel.


----------



## Baalf (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yet they also would give the concussions, tendinitis, cause them to go blind, deaf, ect ect. But oh no they won't kill them.
> 
> I'm looking at you Batman.


Caped "Crusader" my hinnie.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You forget one thing, Superman grew up in humble origins on a farm. It's in his upbringing to be humble. He's not Bruce Wayne born into a life of luxury and prestige.


I'm also guessing Superman is in  love with Lois.

If someone doesn't like people being in relationships like that, they obviously have never been in love.

Some people just never meet "the one" in their lifetime. And then there are some that do.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 29, 2021)

1)
Those extras getting slaughtered in battles which is basically a form of exaggerated argument, because the protagonists and antagonists didn't make a good conversation while they could.

R.I.P, extras.

2)
Law enforcement units/military are usually either A) cleaners after the party or B) those existing only to be killed, or both. And as if that's not enough, the LE/Mil are often there to do dramatic teamkill acts against protagonists.

Come on, real life cops and military ain't that humble.. (well, there're some exceptions irl too, though)


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> A stray cat bit my brother's leg. Some truth in television. Cats for the most part are predatorial animals that are "selfish".


And supposedly trustworthy pet dogs often kill their owners. Your point is? Cats are not perfect but dogs are not better than them.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> And supposedly trustworthy pet dogs often kill their owners. Your point is? Cats are not perfect but dogs are not better than them.



I have never heard of a dog killing their owner without rabies. You'd have to be very old or you trip over them.


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have never heard of a dog killing their owner without rabies. You'd have to be very old or you trip over them.







__





						List of fatal dog attacks in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Question, do you know how many of those are related to.

1) Animal abuse or neglect.

2) Rabbies.

3) territorial issues with the male alpha dog.

4) the owner being elderly and the dog playing too rough or tripping them.


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Question, do you know how many of those are related to.
> 
> 1) Animal abuse or neglect.
> 
> ...


I don't want to argue, I don't have the energy, but how many cats have killed their owners? Think about that. A stray cat biting someone is nothing compared to what a dog can do, whatever the circumstances.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't want to argue, I don't have the energy, but how many cats have killed their owners? Think about that. A stray cat biting someone is nothing compared to what a dog can do, whatever the circumstances.



Cats can claw your eyes out, they can have rabbis, they can claw into your neck, they can do a lot actually. Ever seen the video of the user who's cat barely missed clawing out their eye on Youtube? It happens.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'll take your word for it.



Yes, dogs can attack you. Especially if they're not yours. They're called "attack dogs" for a reason, duh.


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, dogs can attack you. Especially if they're not yours. They're called "attack dogs" for a reason, duh.


*facepalm*

So a dog that mauls and kills a baby is just doing what it's supposed to do? Jesus fucking Christ.

Forget it. There's no reasoning with people like you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> So a dog that mauls and kills a baby is just doing what it's supposed to do? Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Forget it. There's no reasoning with people like you.



No, but dogs are meant to guard their territory. You know, as they have been in years.  Also, cats are more likely to claw a baby to death with their claws. Dogs go outside more, you can keep a child inside. Cats on the other hand..


Ah yes, I'm in the basket of deplorables.


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> No, but dogs are meant to guard their territory. You know, as they have been in years.  Also, cats are more likely to claw a baby to death with their claws. Dogs go outside more, you can keep a child inside. Cats on the other hand..
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I'm in the basket of deplorables.


You're stupid and I'm going to ignore you. Hope you don't mind. I don't have the time for this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> You're stupid and I'm going to ignore you. Hope you don't mind. I don't have the time for this.



And yet you continue to reply.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

The chosen one cliché, enough said.


----------



## Kumali (May 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Using people around the age of 25 to play the role of a 16 year old.



Mel Gibson playing Hamlet when he was 34, with Glenn Close playing Hamlet's mother when she's only nine years older than Mel Gibson. (Suffice it to say it wasn't very convincing.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Aliens come to Earth and just are immediately hostile to us because reasons. Oh, but "they need resources" because out of all the planets in our solar system, (including Mars), and ones we haven't yet colonized, they cannot find the resources so they need Earth. Bonus points if they never even once try to learn our culture or bargain what we need. Nah, just waste all their forces when we "eventually" win against them in a pointless war.

No matter how super-duper high tech their technology is, they will suffer heavy casualties so eventually they cannot simply barter or establish intergalactic trade routes with our world and theirs? Star Trek did this at least right with the Vulcans. Out of a lot of aliens, the Vulcans have the most smarts to actually work with humanity.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 30, 2021)

Always having kids in some action/disaster movie, and the kids get themselves into stupid situations (like every Jurassic Park movie).  The adults end up having to save them, putting everyone else in danger because the kids didn't listen to what they were supposed to do in the first place.  I know their entire presence in the movie is to draw kids as viewers and sell more action figures. . .but. . .it's annoying.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Always having kids in some action/disaster movie, and the kids get themselves into stupid situations (like every Jurassic Park movie).  The adults end up having to save them, putting everyone else in danger because the kids didn't listen to what they were supposed to do in the first place.  I know their entire presence in the movie is to draw kids as viewers and sell more action figures. . .but. . .it's annoying.



Kids do dumb things IRL, but I think it's to show the "adventure" part of these movies. I doubt a movie where the kids just did what they were told and there was no conflict or danger would sell well at all. I think it's to empathize the "I want to explore and discover" thing. Heck, Peter Pan is made off this premise.


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 11, 2021)

I like transformation, but it's rather annoying when a character is transformed but is completely oblivious to it until they see their reflection.
Things like being several times bigger or smaller than their usual size, walking on all fours, having new or missing appendages (e.g. a tail), the altered shape of various body parts, having a muzzle right in their vision, and any altered senses somehow escape the character's notice entirely.
That's not to say that the character should immediately realize what has happened, especially if they're disoriented, or that the reflection shouldn't be involved. A reflection can be good to take in the full scope of the transformation. But it should pretty quickly be obvious to them that _something_ about them is different without needing a mirror or somebody pointing out the transformation.


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 11, 2021)

The whole time I was watching Hair Spray with my ex I was just yearning to re-watch Friday The 13th.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> I like transformation, but it's rather annoying when a character is transformed but is completely oblivious to it until they see their reflection.
> Things like being several times bigger or smaller than their usual size, walking on all fours, having new or missing appendages (e.g. a tail), the altered shape of various body parts, having a muzzle right in their vision, and any altered senses somehow escape the character's notice entirely.
> That's not to say that the character should immediately realize what has happened, especially if they're disoriented, or that the reflection shouldn't be involved. A reflection can be good to take in the full scope of the transformation. But it should pretty quickly be obvious to them that _something_ about them is different without needing a mirror or somebody pointing out the transformation.



Oddly enough, that is often an excuse for a giant character to still be "good", like they don't realize it. However, the character has to be insane or dumb. My own characters generally take notice. But either they just watch where they step or go or they just don't care. I think the reflection idea is cartoony, but I've seen it in some games like Fallout where a super mutant doesn't even realize what they are. Sometimes ghouls too.


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 11, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oddly enough, that is often an excuse for a giant character to still be "good", like they don't realize it. However, the character has to be insane or dumb. My own characters generally take notice. But either they just watch where they step or go or they just don't care. I think the reflection idea is cartoony, but I've seen it in some games like Fallout where a super mutant doesn't even realize what they are. Sometimes ghouls too.


Yeah, most instances I can think of are in cartoons.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> Yeah, most instances I can think of are in cartoons.



Yeah, in movies however (like with ant man), a giant character really doesn't cause THAT much damage and can just stand there without any problems. The only real problem is moving around and/or falling over. Powerpuff Girls made a episode of this, but 'realistically' a character who is huge would be fully sentient about the fact, (even kids can be told "hey don't break that" and superheroes/villains) can just only attack key targets.) So unless the giant monster/character _intentionally _wants to cause destruction, they really are not that much of a worry.


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 11, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, in movies however (like with ant man), a giant character really doesn't cause THAT much damage and can just stand there without any problems. The only real problem is moving around and/or falling over. Powerpuff Girls made a episode of this, but 'realistically' a character who is huge would be fully sentient about the fact, (even kids can be told "hey don't break that" and superheroes/villains) can just only attack key targets.) So unless the giant monster/character _intentionally _wants to cause destruction, they really are not that much of a worry.


The scene in particular I remembered, from Rock-a-Doodle, was when Edmond was turned into a cat, literally crawled out of his now comparatively huge clothes, and still took a good while to notice his transformation.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> The scene in particular I remembered, from Rock-a-Doodle, was when Edmond was turned into a cat, literally crawled out of his now comparatively huge clothes, and still took a good while to notice his transformation.



Huh, Amanda used to be able to turn into a dragon, but somehow her clothes would just magically come back. Then again this idea was scrapped when I just made her able to fly via telekinesis. Most characters don't turn into other forms or species in my story, mostly because of how much of a headache it would be to explain that as opposed to during gigantic but being fully aware of it, or being able to fly, shoot mind bullets, ect ect.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 12, 2021)

Natural disaster movies.
Just, in general.
They are all terrible, overdone cliche.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Natural disaster movies.
> Just, in general.
> They are all terrible, overdone cliche.


Agreed. I doubt anyone can argue with this assessment.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

I'd also like to point out how gamers are represented in modern media. Most movies/shows that involve gaming either use some sort of garbage fake game that I don't think anybody would ever buy, or just make gamers some sort of Call of Duty culture where any popular game is a first person shooter that focuses more on the side of senseless violence with little to no story involved. (No offence to any COD players or anybody like that, but I just feel like they lack any true plot that's engaging.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

*JUMP SCARE! BOOO!*

Seriously, this is what Resident Evil has turned into, a jumpscare movie. 

You can have things be scary without jumping out every five minutes. Fallout does good with this by adding an atmosphere of danger.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *JUMP SCARE! BOOO!*
> 
> Seriously, this is what Resident Evil has turned into, a jumpscare movie.
> 
> You can have things be scary without jumping out every five minutes. Fallout does good with this by adding an atmosphere of danger.


Agreed, though Fallout 76 and 4 don't give me that feeling. In both I feel like a chad who knows no limit.
3 and NV give a bit of eeriness, which is always fun. Lonesome road for NV was that perfect "Welp, I could die from 3 deathclaws, or I could die by some land mines, possibly both!" and 3 in general was just, well creepy, like a nuclear war did happen. 4 and 76 put the whole nuclear war aspect on the backburner IMO.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

LiteralRaccoon said:


> Agreed, though Fallout 76 and 4 don't give me that feeling. In both I feel like a chad who knows no limit.
> 3 and NV give a bit of eeriness, which is always fun. Lonesome road for NV was that perfect "Welp, I could die from 3 deathclaws, or I could die by some land mines, possibly both!" and 3 in general was just, well creepy, like a nuclear war did happen. 4 and 76 put the whole nuclear war aspect on the backburner IMO.



76 and 4 tries to show more of the horrors of Vault Tec than all the "projects" left behind. 76 also has a stupid not zombie plague. But hey.

3 has the most, literally you get jumped by giant ants the moment you leave the vault. Fire breathing ants. I use the Red Glare and flaregun on Deathclaws in Lonesome Road. I target them first. I actually feel 4 had more of the "post apocalypse" feel (at least at the start) than New Vegas did. Mostly because of the intro compared to just starting off in Goodsprings. Fallout 76 for the most part, (minus the fun of dropping nukes on players), played it straight to where West Virginia missed most of the bombs. So there's a reason 76 looks more lively, but with 4 they have the Glowing Sea which looks straight out of Tiberium Sun.  In 4 you're mostly to die of things that are like raiders, but in 76 it's meant to be more coop so all the monsters have a spawn place that you just encounter like any MMO.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 76 and 4 tries to show more of the horrors of Vault Tec than all the "projects" left behind. 76 also has a stupid not zombie plague. But hey.
> 
> 3 has the most, literally you get jumped by giant ants the moment you leave the vault. Fire breathing ants. I use the Red Glare and flaregun on Deathclaws in Lonesome Road. I target them first. I actually feel 4 had more of the "post apocalypse" feel (at least at the start) than New Vegas did. Mostly because of the intro compared to just starting off in Goodsprings. Fallout 76 for the most part, (minus the fun of dropping nukes on players), played it straight to where West Virginia missed most of the bombs. So there's a reason 76 looks more lively, but with 4 they have the Glowing Sea which looks straight out of Tiberium Sun.  In 4 you're mostly to die of things that are like raiders, but in 76 it's meant to be more coop so all the monsters have a spawn place that you just encounter like any MMO.


Totally agree with your take on FO3, but the New Vegas DLC's are very good at making an eerie feel, well besides Old World Blues, Gun Runners, and Couriers Stash. (I mean the last two do count as DLC, but there isn't really a story with them. Old World Blues is my favorite out of the DLC's though, it was just fun.) Honest Hearts reminds me that the story takes place a long time after the war, and Dead Money was very spook.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

LiteralRaccoon said:


> Totally agree with your take on FO3, but the New Vegas DLC's are very good at making an eerie feel, well besides Old World Blues, Gun Runners, and Couriers Stash. (I mean the last two do count as DLC, but there isn't really a story with them. Old World Blues is my favorite out of the DLC's though, it was just fun.) Honest Hearts reminds me that the story takes place a long time after the war, and Dead Money was very spook.



Old Worlds Blues didn't really scare me, but they used a track that was from the first and second game which is scary. I haven't played Honest Hearts and Dead Money I haven't really completed yet. I sort of messed up Honest Hearts by killing the wrong tribe (the ones with Joshua) and I have held off Dead Money because of my friends.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Old Worlds Blues didn't really scare me, but they used a track that was from the first and second game which is scary. I haven't played Honest Hearts and Dead Money I haven't really completed yet. I sort of messed up Honest Hearts by killing the wrong tribe (the ones with Joshua) and I have held off Dead Money because of my friends.


Well, I'd say Honest hearts is fun on the exploring aspect of the game, but I wasn't too big of a fan of Dead Monkey.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

LiteralRaccoon said:


> Well, I'd say Honest hearts is fun on the exploring aspect of the game, but I wasn't too big of a fan of Dead Monkey.



Honest Hearts was having me just trying to survive and pass it. Old Worlds Blues I would explore the most, but there is that place overan by cazodores..


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Honest Hearts was having me just trying to survive and pass it. Old Worlds Blues I would explore the most, but there is that place overan by cazodores..


I *HATE *cazadors with a burning passion. "Why are they so powerful? Because, bug." (Official Obsidian interview about cazadors [Well not official, but you get what I'm saying.])


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 13, 2021)

Any movie that is based of a video game and made primarily for profit, and takes no regards in the opinions of the fanbase or authentic story and characters in the universe.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Any movie that...takes no regards in the opinions of the fanbase or authentic story and characters in the universe.



Along those lines, I really wish someone someday would make a film version of The Jungle Books (plural, yes; Kipling wrote two) that's actually faithful to the original. There have been four or five live-action adaptations now, including the recent CGI one, along with Disney's godawful cartoon version from 1967, and none of them resembled the Kipling stories at all.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 13, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Along those lines, I really wish someone someday would make a film version of The Jungle Books (plural, yes; Kipling wrote two) that's actually faithful to the original. There have been four or five live-action adaptations now, including the recent CGI one, along with Disney's godawful cartoon version from 1967, and none of them resembled the Kipling stories at all.


Truth be told, I haven't read any of the original works. I'm going to give them a look now, because they sound far more interesting than the Disney movies.


That said, It's also deserving to add movies that are insultingly inaccurate to the books or writings they are basing themselves off of.  One good example being the Eragon movie. I left the theaters so confused as a kid seeing that.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 13, 2021)

The procrastination and lengthy escapes in horror movies.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Truth be told, I haven't read any of the original works. I'm going to give them a look now, because they sound far more interesting than the Disney movies.
> 
> 
> That said, It's also deserving to add movies that are insultingly inaccurate to the books or writings they are basing themselves off of.  One good example being the Eragon movie. I left the theaters so confused as a kid seeing that.



I seem to recall - and I might be misremembering, but I think this is true - that Ian Fleming's estate gave filmmakers permission to use the book titles and character names from the James Bond novels, but not the stories themselves. Which is why all the early James Bond films that had the same titles as actual Ian Fleming James Bond novels bore no real resemblance to the books.

Interesting thing about the Jungle Books is that they're all self-contained short stories, only about half of which are about Mowgli, Baloo, Bagheera and co. (They're not even all set in the jungle; a couple are set in the Arctic. They're all about animals one way or another, though.) The Mowgli stories are arranged more-or-less chronologically from his adoption into the wolf pack as a baby until (spoiler) he leaves the jungle for the last time as a seventeen-year-old. Quite a bit darker than one might expect from the movies.


----------



## NFP (Jun 14, 2021)

Deleted member 134556 said:


> The husband/father is always dumb, sluggish, unaware of the danger, careless, and makes dangerous but laughable mistakes that his flawless and brilliant wife has to fix and save the day.


THIS, exactly THIS.

Additionally, mostly on TV shows. Hyper-over-achieving teenage girl vs. underachieving-dumb boy brother.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 14, 2021)

The dog being always the first to warn about danger but the family disregards it, and then something bad happens to it when things escalate.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jun 20, 2021)

Weird, obsessive nerdy guys doing really creepy stalking things to women in "romantic comedies" and eventually winning them over.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2021)

How they always use the same gimmick for high school bullies in American films


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm pretty sure someone has mentioned some or all of the following, but I can't be bothered to look through 6 pages of the thread. So here's my take.


Magic or superpower serving no purpose other than... combat.
Attacks mostly the same, just blowing things up or looking flashy.
Power of friendship.
Bad guys' monologues.
Screaming attack name before... the attack. As loud as you can.
Literally explaining what your powers are to the opponents.
Swords (or, katanas) way way way overused, just forget about everything else.
Humans, elves and dwarves. Almost. All. The time.
Yet, at the same time, animal transformation is usually some pretty high-quality magic/power to be had.

Dragons are always the biggest threats, or the rulers.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 21, 2021)

“Based on a true story”
Yeah, especially the part where she pulled an ak47 out of her bra and gunned the demon down.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 21, 2021)

When horror movies end with the "ohh wait the monster/killer is still alive"

It was neat at first but then it got really overused


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 21, 2021)

Oh right, another that I forgot.
Split up when being chased by monsters or serial killers or what have you.
Like, come on.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 21, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> Weird, obsessive nerdy guys doing really creepy stalking things to women in "romantic comedies" and eventually winning them over.



Again, Pedro Almodovar's "Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!" - one of the few films I've ever walked out on because I found that whole trope so utterly offensive.


----------



## FrozenBuns (Jun 21, 2021)

Every horror movie has an unnecessary sex scene, very often followed by one or both of the participants getting killed


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 21, 2021)

Movies that take place in the future, but somehow all the current trends and music popular when the film was made are still popular at that time in the future.


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 21, 2021)

Merfolk or some similar aquatic race being horrified or offended at humans eating fish. It doesn't seem that they object to us eating the meat of land animals; just fish, so it's not an issue of them being vegetarians.

I guess it's part of a larger "cannibalistic parallax" that can be summed up as "If humans see some similarity between sapient species A and nonspaient species B, species A will see eating species B as cannibalism."


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 22, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> How they always use the same gimmick for high school bullies in American films



90s/early 2000s movie bully starter pack


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 22, 2021)

ASTA said:


> 90s/early 2000s movie bully starter pack


To be honest, I've met "jocks" and people on the high school sports teams who were pretty nice to me.

It just makes this character style even more stale.


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 23, 2021)

The constant tripping when the victim is trying to run away from the crazy masked murderer in those 80's horror films. You are being pumped with adrenaline and fear. Your ass is not going to trip unless you REALLY misstep.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 23, 2021)

Female and a male must clearly be or get into a romantic relationship.
There is no female friends with a male or vice versa unless one is gay.

Like damn, are guys not allowed to befriend girls and vice versa? And can we not do it where we go half way through film “Man, I love her.”


Nexus Cabler said:


> To be honest, I've met "jocks" and people on the high school sports teams who were pretty nice to me.
> 
> It just makes this character style even more stale.


They ain’t that bad to be fair. There’s some that are jerks but no one likes them anyway, had some friends who were well, I guess not 90s jock but the equal of a modern one.

Plus they make good gym buddies.


----------



## Simo (Jun 23, 2021)

The way Spider-Man is always in movies with skyscrapers, bridges and other tall things to chase the villains through...I wanna see him in a totally flat, dusty Nebraska landscape, with nothing taller than a dumpy old trailer.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 23, 2021)

Simo said:


> The way Spider-Man is always in movies with skyscrapers, bridges and other tall things to chase the villains through...I wanna see him in a totally flat, dusty Nebraska landscape, with nothing taller than a dumpy old trailer.



Kind of along the same lines, I've always wished someone would do a remake of Andy Warhol's "Empire," but instead of a single unmoving silent shot of the Empire State Building for eight hours, a single unmoving silent shot of something in nature for eight hours, maybe a tree in a forest or some buttes in a desert out west or something like that.


----------



## Simo (Jun 23, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Kind of along the same lines, I've always wished someone would do a remake of Andy Warhol's "Empire," but instead of a single unmoving silent shot of the Empire State Building for eight hours, a single unmoving silent shot of something in nature for eight hours, maybe a tree in a forest or some buttes in a desert out west or something like that.


Good observation!

Here's another trope that gets old: Newer foreign films where the couple is altogether perfectly beautiful and glamorous, and also live in amazingly beautiful and glamorous (generally upper-middle class) Mediterranean surroundings.

Whatever happened to gritty foreign films that focused on the lives of common, everyday people, and wrought their richness from that?


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 19, 2021)

Maybe not so much of a cliche, but I can't stand how people in movies/shows don't greet each other hello/goodbye on phone calls (just hang up). Like...rude? lol


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 20, 2021)

Action heroes who have aimbot and infinite ammo.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 21, 2021)

How the annoying guy that can't stop bitching how they're the best ever, and complaining that someone else is inferior for no bloody reason, and how they ALWAYS dies in horror movies, just for them getting their comeuppance.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 21, 2021)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> How the annoying guy that can't stop bitching how they're the best ever, and complaining that someone else is inferior for no bloody reason, and how they ALWAYS dies in horror movies, just for them getting their comeuppance.











						Ricky
					

"Deadeye" Ricky is a Psycho addict and a compulsive liar who can accompany the Happy Trails Trading Company to Zion Canyon in 2281. Ricky is a compulsive liar with a tendency to create incredible stories about himself, as he talks himself up to be a significantly greater adventurer and scavenger...




					fallout.fandom.com
				




Literally this guy in Fallout.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 21, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Action heroes who have aimbot and infinite ammo.



So Space Marines!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 21, 2021)

BigFuzzyBenji said:


> Maybe not so much of a cliche, but I can't stand how people in movies/shows don't greet each other hello/goodbye on phone calls (just hang up). Like...rude? lol



Sometimes that's great for horror movies.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 21, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So Space Marines!


I’m mainly looking at people like Sylvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger, as well as westerns where people fire more than six rounds from a six shooter without reloading.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’m mainly looking at people like Sylvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger, as well as westerns where people fire more than six rounds from a six shooter without reloading.


I remember a scene where a man runs across a hallway firing a 9mm and shoots about 25 to 30 times without reloading, mostly missing every shot and just causing sparks and lights to go out.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Jul 22, 2021)

I hate it when super hero movies try to be funny and do a terrible joke followed by smug smirk


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 22, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sometimes that's great for horror movies.



Yeah, that's pretty much the only place I don't mind it lol. It can up the suspense. But in most settings it's just jarring.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 22, 2021)

BigFuzzyBenji said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much the only place I don't mind it lol. It can up the suspense. But in most settings it's just jarring.



Also, you're presuming everyone on the phone is a "nice" character, villains, thugs, or just straight asshole characters can do this as part of their characterization. It's rude, but in many cinema the world is imperfect.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 22, 2021)

The hero kisses his girl right in the middle of chaos.  
You're standing in the middle of a war, with open fire and explosions or monsters or whatever else going on all around you, and you think that's a good time to kiss?

That's just stupid.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 22, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> The hero kisses his girl right in the middle of chaos.
> You're standing in the middle of a war, with open fire and explosions or monsters or whatever else going on all around you, and you think that's a good time to kiss?
> 
> That's just stupid.



Real life you'd take cover or try to seek a tactical vantage point.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)

Any movie scene where the hero uses all of his or her powers to the max and after obliterating the whole room of bad guys they collapse and faint, followed by their friend or someone running to catch them or help. 

This happens so often it's insane.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 22, 2021)

It's so cliche that a speedster character (flash, quicksilver, etc) s will run up to an enemy and then stop and talk, or have an enemy be able to do anything to them at all. 
Dude, you can have them KO'D before they even know you're in the vicinity. You move so fast the world is full of statues from your POV. 
What are you doing letting them get the drop on _you_???

For literally hundreds of examples though, you have to watch the CW "flash" tv show...it's *sooo* frustrating to see how easily he could beat the enemies and simply...doesn't!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> It's so cliche that a speedster character (flash, quicksilver, etc) s will run up to an enemy and then stop and talk, or have an enemy be able to do anything to them at all.
> Dude, you can have them KO'D before they even know you're in the vicinity. You move so fast the world is full of statues from your POV.
> What are you doing letting them get the drop on _you_???
> 
> For literally hundreds of examples though, you have to watch the CW "flash" tv show...it's *sooo* frustrating to see how easily he could beat the enemies and simply...doesn't!



Sonic's MO, but it's so he can taunt Eggman.

Also, the Flash does this to Giganta in this scene, ( but she legit just wanted to talk instead of fight him atm.)






						Justice League Unlimited     Issue #38     - Read     Justice League Unlimited     Issue #38     comic online in high quality
					

Read Justice League Unlimited Issue #38 comic online free and high quality. Unique reading type: All pages - just need to scroll to read next page.




					readcomiconline.li


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2021)

Spinning attacks in swordfights. Turning your back to an opponent isn't "cool", it's just dumb.


----------



## Yastreb (Aug 10, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Spinning attacks in swordfights. Turning your back to an opponent isn't "cool", it's just dumb.


Also when one character blocks the other one's strike and they just stand there swords crossed for ages, trying to push the opponent's blade to their face.

Or when an archer draws a bow and keeps is drawn for more than 10 seconds. You couldn't do that if it was a warbow instead of just a prop.


----------



## MavOkami (Aug 11, 2021)

'Badboy falls for the sweet and innocent cinnamon roll'

yuk.

Also 'wolves dominate everything'


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2021)

Selling out to Chinese censors, it forced itself as a trope. With tons and tons of cash


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 21, 2021)

Forced conflict that ignores previously established and obviously easy solutions. So annoying when they just come up with a stupidly contrived and easily avoidable problem to create conflict


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2021)

Bomb defused with 1 second left. 

Let me watch big bomb explode. >:{


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 21, 2021)

Needless relationship drama and needless relationships thrown into movies that could've done without it. 

Also, generic car chases are annoying, but unrealistic ones are even more annoying. 

Though, I'll admit Michael Bay does do a good car chase. 

Say what you will about him, he can do that.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 21, 2021)

The one where the antagonist/villain has the protagonist at gun point and at his mercy, but goes on a several minute long spiel that allows the protagonist to escape instead of just shooting them and calling it a day.


----------



## ThePokeFan (Sep 23, 2021)

A lot of animated films do this but when one character does something stupid and then another one just says "Oookaaayyy!" or "Awkwaaard!". I swear a lot of animated films I've seen do that joke.

Oh that, and the obligatory dance party at the end.


----------



## Vishunei (Sep 23, 2021)

Though it's been stated most likely due to many people here already knowing these clichés, expect redundancy in answers.

A few tropes that annoy me include:
-"Plot Armor/Plot Boost" that allows a protagonist to survive something that would otherwise be fatal/something or someone who just casually murderered their friends or family but the protagonist can just tank it.

-Movies with too much exposition or especially flashbacks making up a good portion of it

-A villian who explains his or her "malicious plan, great scheme, etc" giving the protagonist(s) too much time to escape.  Alternatively when a villian is defeated by something incredibly anticlimactic, simple, or not a suitable death

-And my God,  movies that don't know if they're trying to be musicals or not. The protagonist singing/a song playing when a protagonist is alone after some fateful occurrence. This tends to happen in animated movies.

Be well, readers.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 11, 2021)

In super hero and comic books/films, how the villain or antagonist is far more aesthetically cooler, has a better costume, more interesting powers, while the hero appears far less intimidating, or otherwise tacky.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 17, 2021)

When a character goes to do something without having the necessary macguffin/powerup/acquired ability and lies about it (usually out of pride or shame), when telling the truth would allow their companions to come up with a new plan. The only forseeable outcome of lying is coming into a situation unprepared.


----------



## Outré (Oct 17, 2021)

At the end of the movie when “ directed by Michael Bay“ pops up on the screen.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 9, 2021)

I really hate those "Cuh-razy, unpredictable" villains that are usually Heath Ledger's Joker copy/pastes. 

There was a glut of them after the Dark Knight and none of them have the acting chops to make it scary so they always come off as try-hard edgy. And worse the plot usually treats them like they're super intimidating. The only other time I've seen it done well is Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beasts, but even then it's just not a character type I like.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 22, 2022)

Ugly guy getting the pretty girl, You never see the ugly girl {If they even exist in movies, And pretty actresses cast as ugly girls don count} Get the pretty boy.
We need love too!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Ugly guy getting the pretty girl, You never see the ugly girl {If they even exist in movies, And pretty actresses cast as ugly girls don count} Get the pretty boy.
> We need love too!



There's a television series called 'Miranda' that subverts this usual cliché.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> There's a television series called 'Miranda' that subverts this usual cliché.


Nice to see something like this for once, Thanks for the reccomendation^^


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 23, 2022)

Villains without a convincing cause or who are one-dimensional.

Match-making for everyone to tie up all the loose ends!

Male Gaze. Get it outta here. We can have beautiful female characters in a show without making it voyeuristic.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 24, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Ugly guy getting the pretty girl, You never see the ugly girl {If they even exist in movies, And pretty actresses cast as ugly girls don count} Get the pretty boy.
> We need love too!


You are not ugly.
Yes, I am psychic.
Unfortunately, I am not pretty 

Anyway! I think I've mentioned this one in a similar thread, and it might have been mentioned here already, so I apologise for the repetition if it has, but I immediately cringe if I hear the following line:

"IT'S OUR ONLY CHANCE!"

I can usually think of at least three others.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 24, 2022)

Faustus said:


> You are not ugly.
> Yes, I am psychic.
> Unfortunately, I am not pretty
> 
> ...


Thanks, But ive always been bullied/rejected due to my looks. Im sure youre more beutiful/handome than me^^
But yeah, Movies/series need more unconventionally attractive girls/men getting love


----------



## clownbrigadier (Jan 24, 2022)

Joining in on the anti 'shoehorned romance' group. Seriously y'all, I *hate* it.
 ⠀





⠀
 A prime example: Mr. Peabody & Sherman. Nephews love it—— I turn up the volume on my headphones each time I hear the opening sequence. The little blonde girl, Penny I think, smacks Sherman's food on the ground; calls him a dog; puts him in a headlock; tells him to bark in front of a whole cafeteria of other kids; inadvertently gets him expelled and has CPS(?) called on Mr. Peabody (a dog and also Sherman's Dad), who almost gets put down for protecting Sherman. Like, bro. This girl bullied him for a strong majority of the movie, almost got him taken away from his dad _and _almost got that dad killed, and Sherman's over there making goo-goo eyes. Make it make sense?
⠀
Sorry for the rant, I just really hate that movie, LMAO. orz


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 27, 2022)

Kids that always need saving, usually from situations they got themselves into.

Natural disaster movies.  Just, the whole natural disaster cliche in general. 

And kids in natural disaster movies that need saving because of situations they got themselves into.


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 28, 2022)

The plot twist where a good guy becomes a bad guy halfway through the movie because of reasons. Seriously half the time the reasons they give do not make sense plot-wise because the person betraying the good guys seldom actually gains anything from doing so. The only times I can think of where that plot twist actually makes sense was when Hanz tried killing both Anna and Elsa in frozen for political power. Thats bout it.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 13, 2022)

I usually hate the "obviously red-herring douchebag" character in horror movies. Like a character will have a cartoonishly evil boyfriend/ girlfriend and the movie expects us to believe they're the killer scarecrow or whatever. If you're going to give us a red herring at least make them interesting or surprising. Thankfully this trope was left mostly in the 90s.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 13, 2022)

Horror movie scenes where the character is being chased by a monster or killer and they consistently trip and fall, as if they've never ran before.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 18, 2022)

Vampires=Good/Werewolves=Bad


I think I'm realizing more and more everyday why I hate the "Humans=Relatable/Looks are Superficial" arguments. I mean, let's look at these two creatures, for a moment.

In most old media I'm aware of, Vampires are creatures who suck blood, and think nothing of it. That is their entire life: they are inherently bad. They have no control over their mind. They basically have no "humanity" left in them

Werewolves, on the other hand, DO have control over themselves except during a full moon. Then, and ONLY then do they become uncontrollable monsters. Sometimes, they even go as far as to try and lock themselves up so they do not hurt anyone. I ask: which sounds more relatable: someone who is cursed with the burden of turning into a beast during a full moon and tries to live a normal life outside of it, or a mindless shell of a person who only lives to drink blood and kill people?

But no. Vampires are the ones that generally get romanticized more because they LOOK more human. Like with Nekos. They don't NEED to look human. It doesn't make SENSE for Nekos to look like humans with animal ears and a tail slapped onto them. But that's what constantly gets to be a goodguy because "Looks are superficial" my ass.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Horror movie scenes where the character is being chased by a monster or killer and they consistently trip and fall, as if they've never ran before.


I want a movie where the monster keeps tripping over.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 19, 2022)

I think I might get some flak for this as I feel it is a really unpopular opinion. I dont really like how in movies with LGBTQ representation the only representation is usually one coming out scene and then it is never really touched on again. I think that if LGBTQ is to be represented as something normal LGBTQ characters should just be depicted as being LGBTQ without a coming out scene. I think that it might be more inspirational for characters to be proud of who they are in their day to day lives. In case anyone has any doubts I am a supporter of LGBTQ people especially my bisexual brother.


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 25, 2022)

I hate most romance movies because of the damn trope of misunderstandings that lead to the 2nd act breakup. It's annoying and I hate it so much.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 26, 2022)

Leaving EVERYTHING and EVERYONE to run away with the prince who is basically a total stranger.


----------



## Kumali (Mar 26, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Leaving EVERYTHING and EVERYONE to run away with the prince who is basically a total stranger.



There's a famous folk ballad variously known as "The Gypsy Laddie," "Gypsy Davy," "Black Jack Davy," "The Whistling Gypsy," etc., with basically that storyline - rich lady is enchanted by a gypsy (apologies; I know that term is considered an ethnic slur now) and runs away with him, just like that, leaving her husband and kid (!) and whole life behind. 

"Last night I slept on a goose feather bed
Beside my lord and baby,
Tonight I'll lie in a cold open field
In the arms of my Gypsy Davy." 

- and it just ends like that, without the story going any further.

And yeah, great song, but I've always wondered how well that worked out for her in the long run...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't know if this one was mentioned here yet but when any disaster happens (asteroid, flood, earthquake, tornado, etc etc etc) it always happens in major cities. Look, I get it film industry, it's the most thrilling and scary "what if?" scenario, but it's so overplayed to the point of straight up ignoring other places exist. It would be so much more interesting if movies would focus on a smaller place, even a fictional town, and develop a scene and some sort of story around it rather than just "we set it in San Francisco so we could destroy the golden gate bridge and nothing else".


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)

The prince kissing a comatose girl and everyone being okay with that.   They assume she's dead but the fairies and dwarves are somehow completely fine with this stranger who's got a Necrophilia fetish just making out with her.  (Seems to be a parody now and a dead trope)

Every other movie taking place in New York City 

Every movie with a male and female character having those two fall in love by the end of the movie  (seems to be a dying trope)

If there is an autistic character, the movie is about that character's autism and how it effects them.  Why can't they have a character who's autistic and that's not the plot of the movie?  What does this autistic character do besides be autistic?  Because autistic people are I don't know still people. 

Female, black,. Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, Muslim, gay being a personality trait  (seems to be a dying trope)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Here's one movie trope that's been done to death, one that I'm sure we all can agree on.

So, modern and old alike, there's one thing movies have done, and that was include the comedy relief sidekick, or some form of person to ease the dramatic tension with a playful, laughable personality.

Though sadly, that has been milked so much, the comedic sidekick lost it's flair, and they seem more out of place with each film, not to mention since you already know their role, it makes them less interesting, since you already know what they'll say, and how they'll say it. If you are going to use the same bits again, at least make it unique, make it something nobody did before, like have them be _useful to the plot, _rather than solely exist to attempt, and fail, to garner laughs.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 27, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Here's one movie trope that's been done to death, one that I'm sure we all can agree on.
> 
> So, modern and old alike, there's one thing movies have done, and that was include the comedy relief sidekick, or some form of person to ease the dramatic tension with a playful, laughable personality.
> 
> Though sadly, that has been milked so much, the comedic sidekick lost it's flair, and they seem more out of place with each film, not to mention since you already know their role, it makes them less interesting, since you already know what they'll say, and how they'll say it. If you are going to use the same bits again, at least make it unique, make it something nobody did before, like have them be _useful to the plot, _rather than solely exist to attempt, and fail, to garner laugh



Anyone remember Poppy O'Possum. One thing I complained greatly about back in the day was a villain introduction that ended up being somewhat of a joke, but there was one more thing I really didn't like that I ended up ignoring till later: Sister Mary Moonshine. She was a comic relief character that existed for no other reason that just to be comic relief. Almost everything she did was a joke. This made her very annoying, and resulted in her dragging the story down. True, the story isn't dead serious, but still.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Anyone remember Poppy O'Possum. One thing I complained greatly about back in the day was a villain introduction that ended up being somewhat of a joke, but there was one more thing I really didn't like that I ended up ignoring till later: Sister Mary Moonshine. She was a comic relief character that existed for no other reason that just to be comic relief. Almost everything she did was a joke. This made her very annoying, and resulted in her dragging the story down. True, the story isn't dead serious, but still.


Ah, I get that. Yeah, comedic sidekicks only meant for one purpose tends to ruin the whole aspect, so that makes sense!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)

Stupid dogs and genius cats.    (Might be a dying trope)
Horses talking like Mr. Ed
Racoons talking like they high


----------



## Dolox (Mar 28, 2022)

dance party endings


----------



## Yastreb (Mar 28, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Stupid dogs and genius cats.    (Might be a dying trope)


Also good dogs and villain cats.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 28, 2022)

Kangaroos and Kolas having Australian accents even if they have lived their entire lives in a zoo in NYC or someplace outside Australia
Poodles having French accents (Poodles are actually German)
Chihuahuas having Mexican accents
Basically any breed or species that originates from a particular country having the stereotypical accent of that country

Rabbits obsessed with carrots (rabbits should only have them occasionally) 
Cats being obsessed with milk (it can make them sick and they should never drink it)
Mice being obsessed with cheese


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Kangaroos and Kolas having Australian accents even if they have lived their entire lives in a zoo in NYC or someplace outside Australia
> Poodles having French accents (Poodles are actually German)
> Chihuahuas having Mexican accents
> Basically any breed or species that originates from a particular country having the stereotypical accent of that country
> ...


FINALLY, someone else notices that generic, over the top, milked to death stereotype! I was wondering when someone would bring this up!

Anyways, I agree completely! Those are not only generic, but stereotypical, and inaccurate too! If you are going to repeat a trope, at least be _mildly _accurate with it! Jeez, and it's in most modern film too, which is even more sad!

I literally believed these lies of cats liking milk, and rabbits liking carrots most of my childhood. I'm only partially sad to find out that such things weren't true, but that's the lies of cinema for you!


----------



## Baalf (Mar 29, 2022)

Even when I was a kid, I always hated the "Dogs=Good/Cats=Bad" cliche, and it still bugs me, but there was one other cliche I hated with I was a kid. ...Well, two.

Toilet Humor was something I could not stand as a kid, but the one I was GOING to talk about isn't that common in movies, but as I kid, I always hated the existence of a Whipping Boy/Girl. The whipping boy, also known as the scapegoat or the butt monkey, is the character that gets constantly crapped on and have bad things happen to them because "Lol, it's funneh!" I always felt bad for Plucky Duck in Tiny Toon Adventures, and I don't think I have laughed once at a joke involving Meg Griffen getting crapped on for no reason.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Even when I was a kid, I always hated the "Dogs=Good/Cats=Bad" cliche, and it still bugs me, but there was one other cliche I hated with I was a kid. ...Well, two.
> 
> Toilet Humor was something I could not stand as a kid, but the one I was GOING to talk about isn't that common in movies, but as I kid, I always hated the existence of a Whipping Boy/Girl. The whipping boy, also known as the scapegoat or the butt monkey, is the character that gets constantly crapped on and have bad things happen to them because "Lol, it's funneh!" I always felt bad for Plucky Duck in Tiny Toon Adventures, and I don't think I have laughed once at a joke involving Meg Griffen getting crapped on for no reason.


Agreed! Though, I think for many, it would have to fall under the terms of plausible humor, because both good and bad alike always get that treatment, and to be honest, it's a battered and overused one for sure.

Even the ones meant to be comical amount to little more than being annoying at that point!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> FINALLY, someone else notices that generic, over the top, milked to death stereotype! I was wondering when someone would bring this up!
> 
> Anyways, I agree completely! Those are not only generic, but stereotypical, and inaccurate too! If you are going to repeat a trope, at least be _mildly _accurate with it! Jeez, and it's in most modern film too, which is even more sad!
> 
> I literally believed these lies of cats liking milk, and rabbits liking carrots most of my childhood. I'm only partially sad to find out that such things weren't true, but that's the lies of cinema for you!


I'd like to know where the elephants loving peanuts stereotype came from.  Real life zoo keepers say that an elephants favorite treat varies between individual elephant but a lot of them seem to really like carrots.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> I'd like to know where the elephants loving peanuts stereotype came from.  Real life zoo keepers say that an elephants favorite treat varies between individual elephant but a lot of them seem to really like carrots.


Huh, I'm honestly just as curious now that you mention it! I might do some digging to see, because now that you bring it up, it does strike a question.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Huh, I'm honestly just as curious now that you mention it! I might do some digging to see, because now that you bring it up, it does strike a question.








						Do Elephants Eat Peanuts?  (Answered)
					






					wildlifefaq.com
				




Probably originated from back before it was illegal to have elephants in circuses and back when interaction with them wasn't so limited.  Shelled peanuts were very cheap. The elephants ate them because it was the only thing they were given.  Animal welfare wasn't taken into consideration very much back then and these elephants were bored out of their minds and usually kept isolated. Taking a few peanuts offered by a zoo or circus patron was the only way for a lonely, bored elephant to get attention and interaction.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Do Elephants Eat Peanuts?  (Answered)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, alright then! Well thanks for that little lesson in elephants and peanuts! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Ah, alright then! Well thanks for that little lesson in elephants and peanuts! Greatly appreciated!


I looked it up because I was curious too.  In reality, I think it depends on the individual elephant.  This one zoo had to test them for TB every year and would bribe them with carrots. I've also heard marshmallows are popular with elephants.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> I looked it up because I was curious too.  In reality, I think it depends on the individual elephant.  This one zoo had to test them for TB every year and would bribe them with carrots. I've also heard marshmallows are popular with elephants.


Interesting! Well that's definitely informative, and I'm glad you actually went and looked it up! Funny how we were both curious about it, though you were quicker on the draw in terms of actually getting the information first, heh.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Interesting! Well that's definitely informative, and I'm glad you actually went and looked it up! Funny how we were both curious about it, though you were quicker on the draw in terms of actually getting the information first, heh.


I also hate the stereotype of monkeys and bananas.  Was watching a show about this lady from South Africa who runs a sanctuary for baboons. Each baboon has it's own preference for what it likes to eat.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> I also hate the stereotype of monkeys and bananas.  Was watching a show about this lady from South Africa who runs a sanctuary for baboons. Each baboon has it's own preference for what it likes to eat.


Huh, that too! I mean, that whole monkey and bananas thing is a recurring trope on many different shows, movies, etc. And that's actually quite nice to hear that they have preferences! That's awesome that you share this!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Huh, that too! I mean, that whole monkey and bananas thing is a recurring trope on many different shows, movies, etc. And that's actually quite nice to hear that they have preferences! That's awesome that you share this!


Dogs and bones. Is it an actual animal bone or just a cookie?  In older cartoons, it's obviously an animal bone.  It's perfectly fine to give bones to dogs if you know where they come from. It helps clean their teeth.  But they should never actually eat the bone.  In some cartoons, I would see the dog literally eat the bone.  Some people seem to think the terms "chew" and "eat" are synonymous with each other; like when I was in school and the teachers would yell at me for "eating your nails".


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Dogs and bones. Is it an actual animal bone or just a cookie?  In older cartoons, it's obviously an animal bone.  It's perfectly fine to give bones to dogs if you know where they come from. It helps clean their teeth.  But they should never actually eat the bone.  In some cartoons, I would see the dog literally eat the bone.  Some people seem to think the terms "chew" and "eat" are synonymous with each other; like when I was in school and the teachers would yell at me for "eating your nails".


Ah, that too makes sense! And that is indeed an overworked trope at this point. Almost every time there's a dog on screen, or a dog is mentioned, bones aren't far from people's thoughts either. And that does make sense, because I don't understand how folks mix the two up, despite them having two clear different methodologies. Still, it's good you at least know those differences, and are able to spot them flawlessly!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Ah, that too makes sense! And that is indeed an overworked trope at this point. Almost every time there's a dog on screen, or a dog is mentioned, bones aren't far from people's thoughts either.


Like the episode of Bluey where Bingo is in the hospital watching a video Bluey made for her on an Ipad. Instead of an apple, the iPad has a dog bone.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Like the episode of Bluey where Bingo is in the hospital watching a video Bluey made for her on an Ipad. Instead of an apple, the iPad has a dog bone.


Yeah, they basically milk it way past death at that point. If it's not battered in concept terms, then they'll make sure they basically drill stereotypes into your skull!

It's just sad at this point though. The constant stuff that's inaccurate of all things, it just hurts.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 1, 2022)

A female royal who has no parents or anyone in authority above her that still uses the tile of Princess.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> A female royal who has no parents or anyone in authority above her that still uses the tile of Princess.


Yep, that's one of the overused cliches indeed! Quite the irksome one too!


----------



## Rayd (Apr 1, 2022)

a really powerful bad guy in the first arc of a tv show/movie turning good and becoming super weak and incompetent afterwards for no other reason than so that the plot still works. - being easily dispatched by another bad guy, being easily outsmarted no matter how smart they were as an antagonist, or simply making a lot of dipshitted mistakes or "admitting" that they're weak compared to a bigger antagonist.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Rayd said:


> a really powerful bad guy in the first arc of a tv show/movie turning good and becoming super weak and incompetent afterwards for no other reason than so that the plot still works. - being easily dispatched by another bad guy, being easily outsmarted no matter how smart they were as an antagonist, or simply making a lot of dipshitted mistakes or "admitting" that they're weak compared to a bigger antagonist.


Being the big cheese, only to get cut into thousands of small pieces. Yeah, that one is painful! Defeats the whole rise of a villain if there was a larger threat that easily smacked him aside!


----------



## Baalf (Apr 3, 2022)

Here's one I just noticed annoys me a lot: The villain has several possible methods to kill the hero. Maybe through a weapon, magic, or some other means. What do they do? ...They try to choke their prey with both hands. It kills their target slowly, ineffectively, and allows the hero to easily counter. Professor Quirrel is probably the most well-known and WORST example of this because a man who could just cast Avada Kadavra or something just decided to try that on an opponent that could KILL HIM JUST BY TOUCHING HIM!!! And the movie is weird about it. When him and Harry first met, he KNEW he couldn't touch Harry, and in the Movie's defense, the book actually had them shaking hands at the Leaky Cauldron (oops), and THEN THE MOVIE F***ED UP! (He tried it in the book, too, which was baffling, and in the book he couldn't touch ANY part of Harry. At least, in the book, though, there WAS a sense of suspense because Harry's touch only burned him, it didn't outright kill him, AND Harry was suffering his own problems that actually knocked him out BEFORE he could knock out Quirrel.)

Bottom line, if you want to be a fierce villain, Do NOT resort to choking!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 3, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Here's one I just noticed annoys me a lot: The villain has several possible methods to kill the hero. Maybe through a weapon, magic, or some other means. What do they do? ...They try to choke their prey with both hands. It kills their target slowly, ineffectively, and allows the hero to easily counter. Professor Quirrel is probably the most well-known and WORST example of this because a man who could just cast Avada Kadavra or something just decided to try that on an opponent that could KILL HIM JUST BY TOUCHING HIM!!! And the movie is weird about it. When him and Harry first met, he KNEW he couldn't touch Harry, and in the Movie's defense, the book actually had them shaking hands at the Leaky Cauldron (oops), and THEN THE MOVIE F***ED UP! (He tried it in the book, too, which was baffling, and in the book he couldn't touch ANY part of Harry. At least, in the book, though, there WAS a sense of suspense because Harry's touch only burned him, it didn't outright kill him, AND Harry was suffering his own problems that actually knocked him out BEFORE he could knock out Quirrel.)
> 
> Bottom line, if you want to be a fierce villain, Do NOT resort to choking!


Ah yes, the strangle. Possibly the most milked to death trope in all of anime, games, movies, TV series, you name it! It had to be one of the most done to death things that a villain can do, and if it isn't used as a comical roasting of those who abused such a trope, then it makes the villain come off as overly edgy, and quite literally, incompetent.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 4, 2022)

Poodles being stuck up snobs.  I don't think I've ever seen a fictional poodle that didn't act like this. Georgette from Oliver & Company, Appoline from Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2, and just generally any cartoon or movie that takes place in a universe where animals can talk. poodles are vain and pompous.

People being able to break the neck of someone and killing them simply by turning it from behind.

The popular girls in high school movies just being mean and malicious monsters.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Poodles being stuck up snobs.  I don't think I've ever seen a fictional poodle that didn't act like this. Georgette from Oliver & Company, Appoline from Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2, and just generally any cartoon or movie that takes place in a universe where animals can talk. poodles are vain and pompous.
> 
> People being able to break the neck of someone and killing them simply by turning it from behind.
> 
> The popular girls in high school movies just being mean and malicious monsters.


So many good points being made, so many generic tropes being mentioned! I agree with all of them, _especially the poodle one._ Goodness, it's as if they portray them as snobs or something!


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 4, 2022)

Not "hate," but one thing that has come to annoy me a bit is when a character is imprisoned and the cell/cage doesn't have any manner of toilet whatsoever. Not even so much as a bucket.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Not "hate," but one thing that has come to annoy me a bit is when a character is imprisoned and the cell/cage doesn't have any manner of toilet whatsoever. Not even so much as a bucket.


It's like they expect them to excrete though...what means? It's odd really, and should be thought out. If he/she is going to be imprisoned, don't make then have to turn their surroundings into a makeshift toilet!

That never ends well.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Not "hate," but one thing that has come to annoy me a bit is when a character is imprisoned and the cell/cage doesn't have any manner of toilet whatsoever. Not even so much as a bucket.


When in cartoons, when a character is "caged", the bars are so widely spaced apart they can could just walk right through them.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> So many good points being made, so many generic tropes being mentioned! I agree with all of them, _especially the poodle one._ Goodness, it's as if they portray them as snobs or something!


They are actually very nice and one of the smartest breeds.  They actually come from Germany, not France. But every cartoon seems to give them a French accent. At least in Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2, the other dogs call Appoline out when she tries to use a French accent and tell her, "We all know you were born in Beverly Hills".   Poodles were actually just very popular in France.    At least in Road Rovers, it was implied the dogs actually lived in said countries they had the accent for. Their owners were diplomats or something like a diplomat.  Can't remember if there was a French poodle or not. I never watched it. Just the episode where they called the Russian Husky, an SOB.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)

When a child has to go to the hospital for surgery, it's to have their tonsils removed. It's not done anymore unless a person is having frequent tonsil infections.  Now days, I've noticed that in educational type shows if the goal is to educate a child who's going to have surgery what to expect, the character is usually getting ear tubes.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 5, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> They are actually very nice and one of the smartest breeds.  They actually come from Germany, not France. But every cartoon seems to give them a French accent. At least in Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2, the other dogs call Appoline out when she tries to use a French accent and tell her, "We all know you were born in Beverly Hills".   Poodles were actually just very popular in France.    At least in Road Rovers, it was implied the dogs actually lived in said countries they had the accent for. Their owners were diplomats or something like a diplomat.  Can't remember if there was a French poodle or not. I never watched it. Just the episode where they called the Russian Husky, an SOB.


Interesting stuff! I don't downplay their intellect, though it can be frustrating when people always make them stuck up and such. I've got nothing against their intelligence, solely that.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)

How dog shows are not based on breed standards in movies or cartoons and how any dog can enter, sometimes even mixed breeds.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Interesting stuff! I don't downplay their intellect, though it can be frustrating when people always make them stuck up and such. I've got nothing against their intelligence, solely that.


Only realistic poodles I've seen in cartoons are Coco and her mother in the cartoon, Bluey.  They have Australian accents, but then so does everyone else in this show.  Either the whole family dyes their fur pink or some dogs in this universe are just born with pink fur.  Their is a dog in the cartoon who has the "Karen" vibe poodles in cartoons usually have, but she's a British Japanese Spitz.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 6, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Only realistic poodles I've seen in cartoons are Coco and her mother in the cartoon, Bluey.  They have Australian accents, but then so does everyone else in this show.  Either the whole family dyes their fur pink or some dogs in this universe are just born with pink fur.  Their is a dog in the cartoon who has the "Karen" vibe poodles in cartoons usually have, but she's a British Japanese Spitz.


Well that's good to hear! At least there's some semi-accurate depictions, at the very least.

Yet we shall yearn for the day when a truly accurate version comes out. All copied down to the finest point!


----------



## Baalf (Apr 6, 2022)

I REALLY hate the "If you do this, you're no better than them" cliche. This usually ends up leading to the "You're in the wrong, but they are allowed to do what they want" cliche. Like "if you take revenge on a bully who's sole purpose in HIS/HER life is to make YOUR life a living hell for their own ammusement, you're no worse than them" leading to basically the person who's been punished their entire life by bullying getting MORE punishment while the bully gets nothing. It's especially infuriating when living in the real world where that is our answer to bullies in general: reward them. Do NOTHING.

I think the absolute WORST example of "You're no better than them" is in media where the main villain just wants to protect the world from humanity. Kid Icarus Uprising. Not a movie, but KIU is one of, if not my ABSOLUTE least favorite games of all time. Even if I could get over the awkward controls, I can NOT get over the basic message of the Viridi arc basiclly being "humans are s***, but the world's just gotta deal with it." **** OFF, PIT! *** OFF AND DIE!!! Evil, horrible people need to be rewarded in your grand scheme! And, yes, I get it, Viridi wanted to wipe out ALL of humanity, even the innocents, but once again, the actual scumbags get no punishment for their crimes. It doesn't help that Pit needs to destroy a LOT of nature and kill a lot of Viridi's friends JUST so those horrible people get no punishment. This can ONLY lead to humanity getting worse, causing more problems and never getting better because, why bother? There will always be some goody-two shoes who will save ALL of humanity, so why do we need to change. Besides, humans are factually superior lifeforms anyway, lol!

Also, misanthrope cliches in general. If you are misanthropic, then your only goal in life is to wipe out humanity. Also, if you love animals, you are AUTOMATICALLY evil and corrupt. Also, fantasy races can only be good if they look exactly like humans, even if it makes no sense for them to look like humans. Also, just any of these cliches relating to human narcissism. I'm sick of them. And I know I complain about these cliches a lot, maybe it wouldn't be so bad if: A: They weren't super common, and B: people didn't constantly defend thses cliches.


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 6, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I REALLY hate the "If you do this, you're no better than them" cliche. This usually ends up leading to the "You're in the wrong, but they are allowed to do what they want" cliche. Like "if you take revenge on a bully who's sole purpose in HIS/HER life is to make YOUR life a living hell for their own ammusement, you're no worse than them" leading to basically the person who's been punished their entire life by bullying getting MORE punishment while the bully gets nothing. It's especially infuriating when living in the real world where that is our answer to bullies in general: reward them. Do NOTHING.


Or, aside from bullying. "If you kill this murderer (even if it's in the sole interest of stopping them from causing more harm) you are not better than this person who kills the innocent."


----------



## Kumali (Apr 6, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> When in cartoons, when a character is "caged", the bars are so widely spaced apart they can could just walk right through them.


LOL Totally! That's right up there with what I said back in post #65 about when characters are "bound and gagged," but in such a halfassed way that they could slip right out of it. Both that and the cage bar thing _really_ bug me. If you're going to show a character rendered helpless, do it right and make it believable!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 6, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I REALLY hate the "If you do this, you're no better than them" cliche. This usually ends up leading to the "You're in the wrong, but they are allowed to do what they want" cliche. Like "if you take revenge on a bully who's sole purpose in HIS/HER life is to make YOUR life a living hell for their own ammusement, you're no worse than them" leading to basically the person who's been punished their entire life by bullying getting MORE punishment while the bully gets nothing. It's especially infuriating when living in the real world where that is our answer to bullies in general: reward them. Do NOTHING.
> 
> I think the absolute WORST example of "You're no better than them" is in media where the main villain just wants to protect the world from humanity. Kid Icarus Uprising. Not a movie, but KIU is one of, if not my ABSOLUTE least favorite games of all time. Even if I could get over the awkward controls, I can NOT get over the basic message of the Viridi arc basiclly being "humans are s***, but the world's just gotta deal with it." **** OFF, PIT! *** OFF AND DIE!!! Evil, horrible people need to be rewarded in your grand scheme! And, yes, I get it, Viridi wanted to wipe out ALL of humanity, even the innocents, but once again, the actual scumbags get no punishment for their crimes. It doesn't help that Pit needs to destroy a LOT of nature and kill a lot of Viridi's friends JUST so those horrible people get no punishment. This can ONLY lead to humanity getting worse, causing more problems and never getting better because, why bother? There will always be some goody-two shoes who will save ALL of humanity, so why do we need to change. Besides, humans are factually superior lifeforms anyway, lol!
> 
> Also, misanthrope cliches in general. If you are misanthropic, then your only goal in life is to wipe out humanity. Also, if you love animals, you are AUTOMATICALLY evil and corrupt. Also, fantasy races can only be good if they look exactly like humans, even if it makes no sense for them to look like humans. Also, just any of these cliches relating to human narcissism. I'm sick of them. And I know I complain about these cliches a lot, maybe it wouldn't be so bad if: A: They weren't super common, and B: people didn't constantly defend thses cliches.


I would also like to add the trope of human character turns into x creature and must go back to being human.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would also like to add the trope of human character turns into x creature and must go back to being human.


Another batch of not-games, but this is what ruined both Tribal Hunter AND Wonder Boy: Cursed Kingdom for me. At least in Tribal Hunter, you have a choice, but I wouldn't be surprised if turning human was the canon ending.

In Cursed Kingdom, there is literally no drawbacks to being anthro. You can still do human things, and you might even get some new abilites from the animal you turned into. There is no way you could convince me that having everyone turn human again was the GOOD ending.

Often times in movies, the character is cursed into something that actually handicaps them, but not always.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 6, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Or, aside from bullying. "If you kill this murderer (even if it's in the sole interest of stopping them from causing more harm) you are not better than this person who kills the innocent."


Also, this. Just this. There's a difference between being a goodguy and being blinded by warped morals.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 6, 2022)

Not sure it could be called a cliché, but sometimes I spot the plot totally ignoring the common sense and/or characters' personalities just to make up certain play.

It ruins the immersion as if it's constantly hinting me "creators were too eager to make up certain stages, no matter the cost".

That's very duh for me..


----------



## Kumali (Apr 6, 2022)

Final shot of two male characters walking off into the distance, chatting cheerfully, their backs to the camera, as a visual shorthand to let us know "all's right with the world again after what just happened over the last two hours."

Not sure it counts as a cliché, exactly, but Casablanca, The Sting and The Exorcist all have it in common...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 6, 2022)

Realistic-ish horror movie and literally none of these fuckers own a gun for self-defense, let alone their neighbours. In rural America. Yeah, no. Fuck off with that shit.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 6, 2022)

Married couples looking like siblings


----------



## Kumali (Apr 13, 2022)

I find I'm getting more and more annoyed by films whose opening credits go on and on - particularly when they're cluttering up the screen during an opening scene that I'm trying to pay attention to. If I really want to know who the production designer and casting director and so on are, I can wait till the end of the film. I much prefer when a film just gives us the title at the top and then boom, we're into the story with no further distractions. (Many examples: 2001, Citizen Kane, The Exorcist, Kenneth Branagh's Hamlet, just to mention a few. Or even no title at all until the end, just right into the film with no titles or explanation whatever, e.g. The Ghost Writer and Avatar.)


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 13, 2022)

Adopted children in a family always being from China.  Yes, people do adopt babies from China (girls in particular due to the "one birth" policy and most couple's wanting a boy), but people also adopt from other countries and even from the same county.   But in a cartoon or TV show, if they decide to do an episode about adoption, the baby is almost always a little girl from China.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 15, 2022)

Movies where the children are 8 years old but have the maturity and thinking of a 30-year-old. There's never any complaining with other characters, they always know the solution to a situation, they are never scared or stressed like an actual child would be in a terrifying moment. They have the intelligence of a high school graduate, etc.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 15, 2022)

General rule of thumb, if a main character amasses a lot of money, chances are, they will lose it by the end of the movie/show, even if they obtained it fair and square.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 15, 2022)

Baalf said:


> General rule of thumb, if a main character amasses a lot of money, chances are, they will lose it by the end of the movie/show, even if they obtained it fair and square.


I seriously stand with you on this.

It's very depressing to see a character, especially one that's relatable or I've grown fond of, come across a rich find or fortune, only to lose it and fall in poverty, and the film end with some cheesy overused moral.

Maybe I want to see this person who discovered a cave full of diamonds spend it on something fun and enjoy themselves, instead of having to blow up the mine, get robbed by the villain, or sacrifice it to save some irresponsible oblivious person that got themselves in danger.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2022)

Baalf said:


> General rule of thumb, if a main character amasses a lot of money, chances are, they will lose it by the end of the movie/show, even if they obtained it fair and square.



Easy come easy go.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Easy come easy go.


Will you let me go?
Bismillah! No, we will not let you go (Let him go!)


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 20, 2022)

Blind characters in cartoons having blue, pupilless eyes, but once they regain the ability to see, their eyes instantly turn brown and develop pupils.   There's different reasons a person or animal is blind you can't always tell simply from looking at their eyes.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 22, 2022)

I officially hate 'main character turns evil' plots. Especially by mind control, but including magic, reprogramming (if It's a robot), etc. The TMNT comic has done this like 4 times, Kyuranger did it a few times. I hate it primarily because it's such a cheap, contrived way to create drama. This is made even worse from the fact that 90% of the time the mind control is broken by the power of love or as simply as smashing a spellbook or whatever and the character is poof back to normal with no baggage.

If it was subverted more it might be interesting. Like what if, after breaking the mind control, the character finds out they actually like the bad side and just stay that way on their own. Or if they reverse the mind control somehow and manipulate their attacker instead. Just do something other than the classic "I know you're in there!" > Hug.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2022)

I hate when scary movies end with the police showing up just after the resolution. The monster or psychopath is killed and a few minutes later you hear the sirens and see flashing lights through the windows.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 22, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> I hate when scary movies end with the police showing up just after the resolution. The monster or psychopath is killed and a few minutes later you hear the sirens and see flashing lights through the windows.


"Oh. NOOOOOOW you show up! XD"


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 22, 2022)

People being able to breathe in otter space with no protection if they are only in it for a few seconds.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 24, 2022)

Whenever someone has a heart attack or flatlines, the doctor gets the paddles instead of doing chest compressions first.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2022)

I don't like how all movies use the same features for their high school bully. The bully is a physically fit middle class hetero white male with a nice car and plays sports, often blond.

Ironically, I've never had or known a bully growing up who looked like this. No idea how got so popular XD.

It would be more convincing if the bully had different features just to break this near hundred-year-old gimmick.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 26, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> I don't like how all movies use the same features for their high school bully. The bully is a physically fit middle class hetero white male with a nice car and plays sports, often blond.
> 
> Ironically, I've never had or known a bully growing up who looked like this. No idea how got so popular XD.
> 
> It would be more convincing if the bully had different features just to break this near hundred-year-old gimmick.


This too. There are nerd bullies.  The popular girls are not always mean.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 30, 2022)

The girl is fridged so a male character can grow.  And get a "better" girlfriend.  Seriously, wtf?

Right beside it, kill your gays.  2 characters are gay?  1 WILL die, guaranteed, if not both.  Only 1 of them?  They won't make it out of a non-horror romance movie.

Lesbians?  Those are two straight women doing so many f*****g stereotypes thinking that's what a healthy relationship looks like it's unwatchable.

Watch Peacemaker.  Kill your gays is one of the lesbians drops off halfway through amd the other becomes bi.  The lesbians in question have zero chemistry and are literally there to show the main is gay and then ended.  Biggest joke is octopussies, off  the James Bond movie Octopussy.  Holy crap.

Oh, don't get me started on it's the apocalypse and everyone walks like basic technology of a bicycle is suddenly "wtf is that?!"


----------



## Fluxbender (May 6, 2022)

That one where if you have a pair of characters enter into a relationship, ALWAYS something bad has to happen to them. Either one of them dies tragically or they suddenly hate each other and break up. Nobody is allowed to just be in a relationship, gotta milk that drama!

The one where a female character (usually the only female character, or the only one that isn't a bad guy or a one-off character) exists solely to be a trophy for the main guy to 'win' at the end (you know, 'the guy always gets the girl'). Most of the time this female character is so pathetic and dumb (and annoying!) too.

The one where a character 'appears' to die, everyone goes over to their body looking all sad, sad music starts playing — WAIT. NOPE. HE'S ALIVE GUYS. Que everybody cheering!

Introverts being secret moustache-twirling villains who want to kill everyone, take over the world, screw everybody over in some fashion, or just a plain old serial killer, meanwhile extroverts are seen as the ultimate philanthropists and all-round good guys. The Incredibles 2 pissed me off so much because of this. I have to put up with this crap stigma in person, AND in the movies...

The one where nerds are portrayed as dopey wimps who are always getting made fun of and/or bullied into the dirt, and everyone in-universe accepts it because they're so 'weird' and 'awkward' so I guess they must deserve it. Can't say I've ever seen a movie a movie where it was the other way around, where the nerd was the well-respected 'sexy' person, who may even be a bully picking on others 'for being dumb'. That would be an interesting trope aversion!

Of animated movies: the female character(s) (usually the only female character) HAS to be pink, or wear pink, or wear a bow, or have long or 'cutesy' hair (like pigtails), or some other over-the-top 'I'M A GIRL' sign plastered over their design (even if they are an animal). If there are two females, then one is pink and the other is lavender. Bonus annoying points if the main male character is blue.



Deleted member 134556 said:


> No one I've ever talked to did this in real life


I've done this before when I didn't really want to talk to someone (usually when I was in a bad mood). It's a passive-aggressive gesture. I agree that it gets overused and can unintentionally make one character look like they don't care what the other character is saying.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

"macho" anything. nothing pisses me off in a movie than the main character being this overly macho jack ass powered by 100% pure testosterone and sexism for the sake of being "manly". that's NOT what a REAL man is like and if any guy were to dare approach me with even a quarter of those traits,they'd be looking at a fist in their face and a boot up their ass faster than they can flex a single muscle.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> "macho" anything. nothing pisses me off in a movie than the main character being this overly macho jack ass powered by 100% pure testosterone and sexism for the sake of being "manly". that's NOT what a REAL man is like and if any guy were to dare approach me with even a quarter of those traits,they'd be looking at a fist in their face and a boot up their ass faster than they can flex a single muscle.



If you were to physically attack someone for making an off-brand comment towards you you'd probably be arrested and charged with assault and that's _after _you're restrained by the guy if he's feeling particularly chivalrous that day. Run into the wrong one on the wrong day and you'll just get your shit pushed in lmao.

The only reason you're talking this much crap is that you haven't legitimately been in a fist-fight with an actual man who has every intention of doing you bodily harm. 

As the great Mike Tyson once said, "*Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth."*


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

RAM said:


> If you were to physically attack someone for making an off-brand comment towards you you'd probably be arrested and charged with assault and that's _after _you're restrained by the guy if he's feeling particularly chivalrous that day. Run into the wrong one on the wrong day and you'll just get your shit pushed in lmao.
> 
> The only reason you're talking this much crap is that you haven't legitimately been in a fist-fight with an actual man who has every intention of doing you bodily harm.
> 
> As the great Mike Tyson once said, "*Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth."*


sorry,i don't debate with idiots that pretend that they know me. be gone.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> "macho" anything. nothing pisses me off in a movie than the main character being this overly macho jack ass powered by 100% pure testosterone and sexism for the sake of being "manly". that's NOT what a REAL man is like and if any guy were to dare approach me with even a quarter of those traits,they'd be looking at a fist in their face and a boot up their ass faster than they can flex a single muscle.


?

What do you consider a real man then, in your eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> sorry,i don't debate with idiots that pretend that they know me. be gone.



GG EZ CLAP


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> ?
> 
> What do you consider a real man then, in your eyes?


a gentleman. a male of any humanoid species that is polite,intelligent and actually has a personality beyond how much they can bench-press. i'm not saying that if you like to work out/are strong that it's bad (not by a long shot): what i AM saying is that i have no time or tolerance for "tough guys" that are all brawn and no brain such as those you find in a lot of movies (mostly action movies. this IS a thread about bad movie cliches,in cause you people have forgotten).


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> a gentleman. a male of any humanoid species that is polite,intelligent and actually has a personality beyond how much they can bench-press. i'm not saying that if you like to work out/are strong that it's bad (not by a long shot): what i AM saying is that i have no time or tolerance for "tough guys" that are all brawn and no brain such as those you find in a lot of movies (mostly action movies. this IS a thread about bad movie cliches,in cause you people have forgotten).


Ah, okay. Yeah that's understandable. A decent amount of movies tend to be brainless action, but it's always going to be popular as far as movies go.


----------



## Punji (May 6, 2022)

When a character gets shot or wounded in the lower side and hides it until it suddenly becomes fatal, where they then have a lengthy emotional exchange with a close friend/lover/family member and then die dramatically, going from fully conscious and lucid to brain dead in a matter of seconds, exclusively from blood loss.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, okay. Yeah that's understandable. A decent amount of movies tend to be brainless action, but it's always going to be popular as far as movies go.


it's all just power fantasy: a lot of guys out there like to think of themselves as some kind of bad ass action hero (hell,some even join the military over it. i'm not even kidding,i once knew a guy that joined the marines and his reasoning REEKED of hero complex) because it's cooler than being the average (or in most cases,below average) joe that they are and hollywood LIVES off personal fantasies.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it's all just power fantasy: a lot of guys out there like to think of themselves as some kind of bad ass action hero (hell,some even join the military over it. i'm not even kidding,i once knew a guy that joined the marines and his reasoning REEKED of hero complex) because it's cooler than being the average (or in most cases,below average) joe that they are and hollywood LIVES off personal fantasies.


Ye. A lot of people like their fantasies.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Ye. A lot of people like their fantasies.


indeed. disney princess movies are a romance fantasy,lord of the rings is a fantasy fantasy and action movies are a power fantasy.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it's all just power fantasy: a lot of guys out there like to think of themselves as some kind of bad ass action hero (hell,some even join the military over it. i'm not even kidding,i once knew a guy that joined the marines and his reasoning REEKED of hero complex) because it's cooler than being the average (or in most cases,below average) joe that they are and hollywood LIVES off personal fantasies.



I've definitely encountered those kinds of people. XD They're also the ones that scream for their military discounts even though the business/service doesn't offer discounts to them.

Aside from my older bro and his friends being worrisome, I once waited for someone to finish their written test to see if they would be accepted into the military. There was a dude there with a constant smirk on his face.

*Person gives intro to course/opportunities*
*Edgelord sits in his seat like >;] running his finger over his pocket knife like he's some kind of movie character*
"Okay, I want y'all to listen to instructions before we go onto the computers--"
"Tch." >;] *goes onto computer cuz he so rebel*

I'd never cringed so hard in my life.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've definitely encountered those kinds of people. XD They're also the ones that scream for their military discounts even though the business/service doesn't offer discounts to them.
> 
> Aside from my older bro and his friends being worrisome, I once waited for someone to finish their written test to see if they would be accepted into the military. There was a dude there with a constant smirk on his face.
> 
> ...


and how. and this guy wasn't the sharpest tool in the tool shed,either. a stupid amount of people these days join the military because they either 1. want to be some kind of action hero 2. think it will be like call of duty or 3. all of the above. these are the people we're giving huge guns and other such weapons to.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> indeed. disney princess movies are a romance fantasy,lord of the rings is a fantasy fantasy and action movies are a power fantasy.


Yup. Personally I don't really see anything inherently wrong with it. Fantasies are just that; Fantasies.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup. Personally I don't really see anything inherently wrong with it. Fantasies are just that; Fantasies.


it's fine so long as you don't try to emulate it too much. sadly,the "manly man" thing feeds into something a lot worse than just wishing you could blow something up and not look at it.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it's fine so long as you don't try to emulate it too much. sadly,the "manly man" thing feeds into something a lot worse than just wishing you could blow something up and not look at it.


Lol, like every Michael Bay movie. Pretty explosions, but that's just about it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2022)

Regarding scenes with super strength, when the person who is incredibly strong lifts a car or other vehicle of large size, it manages to stay all in one piece. This wouldn't happen in real life cause that much pressure would cause it to shatter in half. 

If you tried saving a person in a car the way superman or wonder woman does, you'd probably kill them more than likely save them.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, like every Michael Bay movie. Pretty explosions, but that's just about it.


pretty much. it's fine is you just like something to turn your brain off to but once you start trying to act like one of the heroes from those movies then it becomes a problem because that shit ain't healthy.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> pretty much. it's fine is you just like something to turn your brain off to but once you start trying to act like one of the heroes from those movies then it becomes a problem because that shit ain't healthy.


Mhm. The large majority are capable of separating fiction from reality.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Mhm. The large majority are capable of separating fiction from reality.


but then you get the one's that simply can't.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> but then you get the one's that simply can't.


Yup.


----------



## Kumali (May 6, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Regarding scenes with super strength, when the person who is incredibly strong lifts a car or other vehicle of large size, it manages to stay all in one piece. This wouldn't happen in real life cause that much pressure would cause it to shatter in half.
> 
> If you tried saving a person in a car the way superman or wonder woman does, you'd probably kill them more than likely save them.



Now in fairness, I once had a wheel fall off a car while I was driving it (long story), called a tow truck, and the tow truck driver who arrived was a HUGE brawny guy - I'm pretty big and brawny myself but he left me in the shade - and when I said the car needed to be lifted by the truck to put the wheel back on since it was resting on the axle and I couldn't get a jack under it, he just said aw, we don't need to do that, and I swear to God he PICKED UP THE CAR WITH HIS BARE HANDS and held it there long enough for me to get the wheel back on. Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 6, 2022)

Kumali said:


> Now in fairness, I once had a wheel fall off a car while I was driving it (long story), called a tow truck, and the tow truck driver who arrived was a HUGE brawny guy - I'm pretty big and brawny myself but he left me in the shade - and when I said the car needed to be lifted by the truck to put the wheel back on since it was resting on the axle and I couldn't get a jack under it, he just said aw, we don't need to do that, and I swear to God he PICKED UP THE CAR WITH HIS BARE HANDS and held it there long enough for me to get the wheel back on. Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it.


There have been news stories of mothers lifting cars when their children were trapped underneath them, so it's not that unbelievable. 

That guy must've been Charles Atlas, though.


----------



## Fluxbender (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it's all just power fantasy: a lot of guys out there like to think of themselves as some kind of bad ass action hero (hell,some even join the military over it. i'm not even kidding,i once knew a guy that joined the marines and his reasoning REEKED of hero complex) because it's cooler than being the average (or in most cases,below average) joe that they are and hollywood LIVES off personal fantasies.


Yep those sort of movies are almost always the ones that have that 'trophy girlfriend' trope where the female character exists only to be the love interest (and are weak and dumb so the guy can save the day). Annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Yep those sort of movies are almost always the ones that have that 'trophy girlfriend' trope where the female character exists only to be the love interest (and are weak and dumb so the guy can save the day). Annoys the heck out of me.


indeed. there are a fair amount of bad tropes that come into play with just that one and honestly,it's bad for society for that to be when guys think they have to be like to be a "man" just like it's bad for gals to see slutty girls with big racks and a submissive instinct towards men as what you have to do to be a "woman". it's all toxic as hell.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 6, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> The girl is fridged so a male character can grow.  And get a "better" girlfriend.  Seriously, wtf?
> 
> Right beside it, kill your gays.  2 characters are gay?  1 WILL die, guaranteed, if not both.  Only 1 of them?  They won't make it out of a non-horror romance movie.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I stopped watching Star Trek Discovery. Then they brought the character back to life in a really stupid way.


QueenSekhmet said:


> "macho" anything. nothing pisses me off in a movie than the main character being this overly macho jack ass powered by 100% pure testosterone and sexism for the sake of being "manly". that's NOT what a REAL man is like and if any guy were to dare approach me with even a quarter of those traits,they'd be looking at a fist in their face and a boot up their ass faster than they can flex a single muscle.


I get what you mean. Personally I enjoy some of the macho 80s action movies like Rambo and Predator because the overly machoness and 80sness makes them unintentional comedy's to me.


QueenSekhmet said:


> and how. and this guy wasn't the sharpest tool in the tool shed,either. a stupid amount of people these days join the military because they either 1. want to be some kind of action hero 2. think it will be like call of duty or 3. all of the above. these are the people we're giving huge guns and other such weapons to.


Ive encountered some of these people. They all tend to have a weird thing for either WW2, Vietnam, or both. In my experience they tend to not be the most physically fit as well.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> This is exactly why I stopped watching Star Trek Discovery. Then they brought the character back to life in a really stupid way.
> 
> I get what you mean. Personally I enjoy some of the macho 80s action movies like Rambo and Predator because the overly machoness and 80sness makes them unintentional comedy's to me.
> 
> Ive encountered some of these people. They all tend to have a weird thing for either WW2, Vietnam, or both. In my experience they tend to not be the most physically fit as well.


funny enough,the guy i was talking about was actually rejected because he wasn't fit enough so he started running around in a garbage bag to sweat himself into shape before trying again.XD


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

Pointless romance in an action movie. I watch it for the action not the crappy romance.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2022)

I am guessing this one has been mentioned for certain. 

A female character who is 'disfigured' in the story, but who is a gorgeous actress with a cosmetic scar in the movie. 
It quietly validates the assumption that women's real worth is their outer beauty.



Yakamaru said:


> Pointless romance in an action movie. I watch it for the action not the crappy romance.




Pointless bromances on the other hand. :} Those I want.



Yakamaru said:


> ?
> 
> What do you consider a real man then, in your eyes?



He's gotta be strong and he's gotta be fast and he's gotta be larger than life.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am guessing this one has been mentioned for certain.
> 
> A female character who is 'disfigured' in the story, but who is a gorgeous actress with a cosmetic scar in the movie.
> It quietly validates the assumption that women's real worth is their outer beauty.



I completely forgot about stuff like that.

Another thing I may have forgotten to mention, people making movies based on real life events... Not every slave has access to makeup and fake eyelashes every day!!! Characters allegedly deprived of bathing and basic sanitation don't even have some kind of dirt or.grass stain on them.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 8, 2022)

I don't like deus ex machina. I feel it's a cheap excuse for writers to get out of a pinch. if you do it at least have the decenty to retrofit a chekov's gun for it.

else it's just bad writing.


----------



## Punji (May 8, 2022)

The "good guys" always win in the end because they are good.

It really removes a lot of the tension from a story when everything hinges on the survival of the main character(s) but everyone knows they won't die.


----------



## Kumali (May 8, 2022)

Punji said:


> The "good guys" always win in the end because they are good.
> 
> It really removes a lot of the tension from a story when everything hinges on the survival of the main character(s) but everyone knows they won't die.



Completely agree; however... One thing that impressed me about The Walk (fictionalized but basically true-to-life depiction of Philippe Petit's high-wire walk between the WTC towers in 1974) was how well it managed to maintain tension and suspense even though everybody who saw it knew how it would end, since it was a true story and the real Philippe Petit is still very much alive.  Not a great film overall, but it still had you on the edge of your seat when he went out on the wire despite the end of the story being common knowledge. So it _can_ be done...


----------



## Punji (May 8, 2022)

Kumali said:


> Completely agree; however... One thing that impressed me about The Walk (fictionalized but basically true-to-life depiction of Philippe Petit's high-wire walk between the WTC towers in 1974) was how well it managed to maintain tension and suspense even though everybody who saw it knew how it would end, since it was a true story and the real Philippe Petit is still very much alive.  Not a great film overall, but it still had you on the edge of your seat when he went out on the wire despite the end of the story being common knowledge. So it _can_ be done...


It definitely can be done for sure. An easy example is a loss of limb can still happen without a character dying, leaving dire consequences as a possibility. 

Often though I think mainstream films are too unwilling to show these kinds of gruesome scenes.


----------



## Foxridley (May 8, 2022)

When a character overcomes mind control simply through willpower or the "power of love."


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 8, 2022)

Punji said:


> The "good guys" always win in the end because they are good.
> 
> It really removes a lot of the tension from a story when everything hinges on the survival of the main character(s) but everyone knows they won't die.


It's a really big and nasty trope that can spoil the fun if you're one of those who know.
Like sure, I want this entire movie / show's seasons but I'll know regardless if the Hero deadass looks like they won't make it, that they somehow will. The heroes always wins.

I'm waiting for that one piece of media where the bad guy wins, you get to stand in awe because they actually did it and broke the most common trope to exist. And no, the hero can't come back in some next episode/season, no they stay dead.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 8, 2022)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> It's a really big and nasty trope that can spoil the fun if you're one of those who know.
> Like sure, I want this entire movie / show's seasons but I'll know regardless if the Hero deadass looks like they won't make it, that they somehow will. The heroes always wins.
> 
> I'm waiting for that one piece of media where the bad guy wins, you get to stand in awe because they actually did it and broke the most common trope to exist. And no, the hero can't come back in some next episode/season, no they stay dead.


It technically happened in Bionicle. The 2008 story ended with a twist where it turned out the villain has just been manipulating things for the past several years and he literally became a god. Sure two years later he got killed taking a planet to the back of the head but the twist ending was very trope breaking.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

"Come look at this" cliche


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

The plot to every Star Wars and super hero movie ever. ESPECIALLY the Marvel and DC vomit today


----------



## Baalf (Jun 5, 2022)

I don't remember if I said this or not, but... "The Little Underdog" cliche is getting annoying. I've played tons of videogaes and seen a lot of movies, and see this a lot. I've seen many times the big guy's lack of speed constantly exploited. In Fighting Games and RPGs, the big guys are usually low tier. I almost want to see that cliche get deconstructed. Actually show that the big guy has weaknesses, too, because they usually do, and they are usually bigger than the smaller guys.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 9, 2022)

I really hate a cast where the main interaction between them is bickering. Not even friendly bickering, like constant "Huh, you think you're better than me?" Type shit. I don't know how people find characters like that enjoyable.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 12, 2022)

Coming back to this thread, one thing I can't stand is in horror movies where the protagonist is fleeing or escaping and their car that was working perfectly fine for years presumably suddenly won't start, and this is not including when the monster or killer tampered with it. 

The car is just like "Heh, it sure would be funny if I decided to not work when my driver needs me most."


----------



## ben909 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Coming back to this thread, one thing I can't stand is in horror movies where the protagonist is fleeing or escaping and their car that was working perfectly fine for years presumably suddenly won't start, and this is not including when the monster or killer tampered with it.
> 
> The car is just like "Heh, it sure would be funny if I decided to not work when my driver needs me most."


what about the battery being dead, or just running out of gas?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 12, 2022)

"The good-looking character turns out evil"
The reverse is annoying too, but these days they seem to be hellbent on having the main characters fugly and the villains all pretty.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 12, 2022)

"you mean your hand-me-down accessory/souvenir that your late relative gave you turned out to have some extraordinary secret behind it you knew nothing about? wow no way!!"

in other words, literally GIVING the main character a plot device at the beginning of the story. if a story takes the time to bring attention to a rinky dink item, obviously it's going to turn out to be a big factor later on. it's predictable. i can't remember the last time a hand-me-down was given to a main character in media and it was truly just an ordinary item and wasn't used as some kind of key, secret power, or forced reason to keep characters motivated/stay in the fight when they look at it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 12, 2022)

ben909 said:


> what about the battery being dead, or just running out of gas?


One hell of a coincidence that they didn't consider they were low on gas or had battery problems when they decided it would be good to travel an insane number of miles from any town or city where they could get help.

They even make visible light warnings for those things on the dashboard, but I guess it wasn't enough to convince them.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 12, 2022)

Rayd said:


> "you mean your hand-me-down accessory/souvenir that your late relative gave you turned out to have some extraordinary secret behind it you knew nothing about? wow no way!!"
> 
> in other words, literally GIVING the main character a plot device at the beginning of the story. if a story takes the time to bring attention to a rinky dink item, obviously it's going to turn out to be a big factor later on. it's predictable. i can't remember the last time a hand-me-down was given to a main character in media and it was truly just an ordinary item and wasn't used as some kind of key, secret power, or forced reason to keep characters motivated/stay in the fight when they look at it.


Chekhov's gun, I suppose. If it wasn't important in some way, at some point, it would needlessly bloat the narration and that's just bad writing.

For my addition, social awkwardness and lack of awareness being portrayed as cute, endearing or attractive in main characters, despite it rarely holding true in real life.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 12, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Chekhov's gun, I suppose. If it wasn't important in some way, at some point, it would needlessly bloat the narration and that's just bad writing.


chekhov's gun is precisely what makes the trope so predictable, though. if you were to see a scene in a movie where an otherwise inconspicuous item is given to somebody, you already know later on there's going to be some particular secret revealed or climactic scene about it, and, based on the rest of the overall writing, you could probably guess exactly how it's going to be used, and even when or why. it's been so overdone to the point where every time i experience it revisited i get bored and tired.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 12, 2022)

Rayd said:


> chekhov's gun is precisely what makes the trope so predictable, though. if you were to see a scene in a movie where an otherwise inconspicuous item is given to somebody, you already know later on there's going to be some particular secret revealed or climactic scene about it, and, based on the rest of the overall writing, you could probably guess exactly how it's going to be used, and even when or why. it's been so overdone to the point where every time i experience it revisited i get bored and tired.


I get it, but it does come close to saying "it's boring that as soon as the movie starts, you know the protagonist is going to do something impactful to the story".
The story is about something, and that something had to be included in the story. If you just pull it out at the last moment (aka an asspull), it's going to feel even worse.

I guess the narrative trick here is to use the things you've set up at the beginning of the story in a way that is exciting and fresh for the viewer.


----------

